# America - Nation of Immigrants



## Unkotare

We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.

The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture

"The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.

The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."


----------



## SassyIrishLass

There is legal immigration and illegal immigration, I support legal but in no way support the latter


----------



## Unkotare

SassyIrishLass said:


> There is legal immigration and illegal immigration, I support legal but in no way support the latter



Fair enough.


----------



## S.J.

It's our system that enables people to excel, not their ethnicity.


----------



## The Great Goose

Mass immigration is tyranny. It was when it was whites and it is today. The OP is a neo colonialist pig.


----------



## Unkotare

The Great Goose said:


> Mass immigration is tyranny......




Define both terms as you imagine them.


----------



## The Great Goose

Unkotare said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass immigration is tyranny......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define both terms as you imagine them.
Click to expand...

Oh so NOW you want a civil discussion?

Fuck off.


----------



## Unkotare

The Great Goose said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass immigration is tyranny......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define both terms as you imagine them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so NOW you want a civil discussion?
> 
> Fuck off.
Click to expand...



Ah, you can't. No surprise there.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."





.


----------



## Liberty777

This thread is like the Op they have no purpose


----------



## Stephanie

For crying out loud. yes we are Nation of Immigrants. the problem today is they aren't asked TO ASSIMILATE to our country. We aren't UNITED anymore. just call us the DIVIDED states of America. you see that with them carrying their country of origins flag and waving it in our face as to say. Screw you,  we are here to take over and didn't even have to fire a shot.


----------



## The VOR

Stephanie said:


> For crying out loud. yes we are Nation of Immigrants. the problem today is they aren't asked TO ASSIMILATE to our country. We aren't UNITED anymore. just call us the DIVIDED states of America. you see that with them carrying their country of origins flag and waving it in our face as to say. Screw you,  we are here to take over and didn't even have to fire a shot.


You haven't assimilated yet either.  You still haven't learned the English language.


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> This thread is like the Op they have no purpose




Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> For crying out loud. yes we are Nation of Immigrants. the problem today is they aren't asked TO ASSIMILATE to our country. ...





'They' don't even have to be asked, immigrants today assimilate just as those who came before them did.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The VOR said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud. yes we are Nation of Immigrants. the problem today is they aren't asked TO ASSIMILATE to our country. We aren't UNITED anymore. just call us the DIVIDED states of America. you see that with them carrying their country of origins flag and waving it in our face as to say. Screw you,  we are here to take over and didn't even have to fire a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't assimilated yet either.  You still haven't learned the English language.
Click to expand...



Yabut, she figured out how to apply for food stamps, Medicaid, etc ... 

That's a step toward assimilation and she should be congratulated.


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> For crying out loud. yes we are Nation of Immigrants. the problem today is they aren't asked TO ASSIMILATE to our country. We aren't UNITED anymore. just call us the DIVIDED states of America. you see that with them carrying their country of origins flag and waving it in our face as to say. Screw you,  we are here to take over and didn't even have to fire a shot.





Nonsense. Americans have waved the flags of their family's heritage since the beginning. I saw two Italian flag bumper stickers and five Irish just on my drive to work this morning. A day doesn't go by when there isn't a parade, festival, celebration, or commemoration somewhere of one of the scores of ethnicities that make up this great nation. Relax.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is like the Op they have no purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.
Click to expand...

So u worship the idea of America


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is like the Op they have no purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So u worship the idea of America
Click to expand...




I see that vocabulary is one of the many problems you have with the English language.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is like the Op they have no purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So u worship the idea of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that vocabulary is one of the many problems you have with the English language.
Click to expand...

U really have a grudge against my forum short hand. Don't deflect stay focused


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is like the Op they have no purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So u worship the idea of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that vocabulary is one of the many problems you have with the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U really have a grudge against my forum short hand. Don't deflect stay focused
Click to expand...










Illiteracy is not "shorthand." Stop deluding yourself.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is like the Op they have no purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So u worship the idea of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that vocabulary is one of the many problems you have with the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U really have a grudge against my forum short hand. Don't deflect stay focused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illiteracy is not "shorthand." Stop deluding yourself.
Click to expand...

U say delude I say simplicity, who cares. Why r u evading my question


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> So u worship the idea of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that vocabulary is one of the many problems you have with the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U really have a grudge against my forum short hand. Don't deflect stay focused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illiteracy is not "shorthand." Stop deluding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U say delude I say simplicity....
Click to expand...





And you are lying to yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> So u worship the idea of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that vocabulary is one of the many problems you have with the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U really have a grudge against my forum short hand. Don't deflect stay focused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illiteracy is not "shorthand." Stop deluding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......Why r u evading my question
Click to expand...



If you have a question, ask it in proper English or fuck off.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So u worship the idea of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that vocabulary is one of the many problems you have with the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U really have a grudge against my forum short hand. Don't deflect stay focused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illiteracy is not "shorthand." Stop deluding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......Why r u evading my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask it in proper English or fuck off.
Click to expand...

It's already been asked quit acting like a pussy liberal


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that vocabulary is one of the many problems you have with the English language.
> 
> 
> 
> U really have a grudge against my forum short hand. Don't deflect stay focused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illiteracy is not "shorthand." Stop deluding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......Why r u evading my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask it in proper English or fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already been asked
Click to expand...





Ask in proper English or fuck off.


----------



## S.J.

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that vocabulary is one of the many problems you have with the English language.
> 
> 
> 
> U really have a grudge against my forum short hand. Don't deflect stay focused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illiteracy is not "shorthand." Stop deluding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......Why r u evading my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask it in proper English or fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already been asked quit acting like a pussy liberal
Click to expand...

You're arguing with a deviant.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> U really have a grudge against my forum short hand. Don't deflect stay focused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illiteracy is not "shorthand." Stop deluding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......Why r u evading my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask it in proper English or fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already been asked quit acting like a pussy liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're arguing with a deviant.
Click to expand...




Is he arguing with you?


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illiteracy is not "shorthand." Stop deluding yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ......Why r u evading my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask it in proper English or fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already been asked quit acting like a pussy liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're arguing with a deviant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he arguing with you?
Click to expand...

No, he's arguing with Mr. Fecal Fetish...YOU.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."



Too funny.

I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.

We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.


----------



## gipper

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
Click to expand...

Yes...the melting pot has turned into lots of individual pots that are never brought together.

There are those who work diligently to keep Americans divided.  It is good business for them.


----------



## Unkotare

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
Click to expand...




8 generations? And before that?


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...the melting pot has turned into lots of individual pots that are never brought together.
> 
> There are those who work diligently to keep Americans divided.  It is good business for them.
Click to expand...



And they fail. They always will. The melting pot still works just fine.


----------



## gipper

Unkotare said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...the melting pot has turned into lots of individual pots that are never brought together.
> 
> There are those who work diligently to keep Americans divided.  It is good business for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they fail. They always will.
Click to expand...

They are succeeding now and have been for some time.


----------



## Moonglow

Humans have always been migratory..


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Why r u evading my question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask it in proper English or fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already been asked quit acting like a pussy liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're arguing with a deviant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he arguing with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's arguing with Mr. Fecal Fetish...YOU.
Click to expand...






You need professional help, you sick fuck.


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...the melting pot has turned into lots of individual pots that are never brought together.
> 
> There are those who work diligently to keep Americans divided.  It is good business for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they fail. They always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are succeeding now and have been for some time.
Click to expand...






Exactly wrong. Immigrants are still assimilating as they always have.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
Click to expand...


Before that is irrelevant, as I am not concerned about royal bloodlines, and as previously stated, no ties to any foreign nations.


----------



## gipper

Unkotare said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...the melting pot has turned into lots of individual pots that are never brought together.
> 
> There are those who work diligently to keep Americans divided.  It is good business for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they fail. They always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are succeeding now and have been for some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong. Immigrants are still assimilating as they always have.
Click to expand...

Wrong again.

America has become a hodgepodge of different groups that are not assimilating.  It takes a generation or two for different nationalities to assimilate and with liberalism in charge, assimilation is no longer a requirement.  When one is taught in the p-schools that American history is nothing but evil, why would one want to assimilate as an American?  Plus Mexicans think the southwest US is really part of Mexico, because America stole it in the Mexican American War.


----------



## Unkotare

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant.....
Click to expand...



In other words, you are from an immigrant family like the rest of us.


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...the melting pot has turned into lots of individual pots that are never brought together.
> 
> There are those who work diligently to keep Americans divided.  It is good business for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they fail. They always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are succeeding now and have been for some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong. Immigrants are still assimilating as they always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> America has become a hodgepodge of different groups that are not assimilating.  It takes a generation or two for different nationalities to assimilate and with liberalism in charge, assimilation is no longer a requirement.  When one is taught in the p-schools that American history is nothing but evil, why would one want to assimilate as an American?  Plus Mexicans think the southwest US is really part of Mexico, because America stole it in the Mexican American War.
Click to expand...







Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.


----------



## gipper

ab


Unkotare said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...the melting pot has turned into lots of individual pots that are never brought together.
> 
> There are those who work diligently to keep Americans divided.  It is good business for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they fail. They always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are succeeding now and have been for some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong. Immigrants are still assimilating as they always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> America has become a hodgepodge of different groups that are not assimilating.  It takes a generation or two for different nationalities to assimilate and with liberalism in charge, assimilation is no longer a requirement.  When one is taught in the p-schools that American history is nothing but evil, why would one want to assimilate as an American?  Plus Mexicans think the southwest US is really part of Mexico, because America stole it in the Mexican American War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.
Click to expand...

Absurd.

Reality is what it is.  Stop believing statist nonsense.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud. yes we are Nation of Immigrants. the problem today is they aren't asked TO ASSIMILATE to our country. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' don't even have to be asked, immigrants today assimilate just as those who came before them did.
Click to expand...



REally?


Immigrants, don't boo U.S. teams


"On a balmy early Saturday summer evening, the U.S soccer team played for a prestigious championship in a U.S. stadium ... and was smothered in boos.

"Its fans were vastly outnumbered. Its goalkeeper was bathed in a chanted obscenity. Even its national anthem was filled with the blowing of air horns and bouncing of beach balls. Most of these hostile visitors didn't live in another country. Most, in fact, were not visitors at all, many of them being U.S. residents whose lives are here but whose sporting souls remain elsewhere."



"Sanchez told Plaschke: "We're not booing the country, we're booing the team. There is a big difference."

Is there really? The team represents the country. So if you disrespect one, you disrespect the other.

The Mexican fans understand perfectly. After all, they weren't just cheering a team; they were showing their love for Mexico. The team represents the country."



Stop Third World Immigration.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you are from an immigrant family like the rest of us.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Born here is not immigrated.


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> ab
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they fail. They always will.
> 
> 
> 
> They are succeeding now and have been for some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong. Immigrants are still assimilating as they always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> America has become a hodgepodge of different groups that are not assimilating.  It takes a generation or two for different nationalities to assimilate and with liberalism in charge, assimilation is no longer a requirement.  When one is taught in the p-schools that American history is nothing but evil, why would one want to assimilate as an American?  Plus Mexicans think the southwest US is really part of Mexico, because America stole it in the Mexican American War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Reality is what it is.  ....
Click to expand...




Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.


----------



## Unkotare

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you are from an immigrant family like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Born here is not immigrated.
Click to expand...








Of an immigrant family like the rest of us.


----------



## gipper

Unkotare said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ab
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are succeeding now and have been for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong. Immigrants are still assimilating as they always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> America has become a hodgepodge of different groups that are not assimilating.  It takes a generation or two for different nationalities to assimilate and with liberalism in charge, assimilation is no longer a requirement.  When one is taught in the p-schools that American history is nothing but evil, why would one want to assimilate as an American?  Plus Mexicans think the southwest US is really part of Mexico, because America stole it in the Mexican American War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Reality is what it is.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.
Click to expand...

My definition of assimilation and your's may be different.

Learning English and knowing the map of NA are one thing, but can hardly be considered the full definition of assimilation.

I would say Mexicans demonstrating against Trump, while flying Mexican flags and claiming California is part of Mexico, clearly indicates a lack of assimilation as well as other things.


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."



Uncle terrie, you only see one thing. Let the illegals in. Let them all in. No limits right?
We dont need any more new ppl here at all. We have plenty of smart ppl here already. Frankly?...I  dont care about they're struggles. Im concerned about the struggles of the citizens here already. Legal citizens. What you and others support is ignorant and traitorous. If you support something that hurts our country, your a traitor. You dont understand the neg effects. You just dont get it.


----------



## Windship

I live in soCal. I was talking to a duel citizenship mex the other day. He boasted about how he commits crimes and goes back to mex for a while then he come back and gets a slap on the wrist. He also said that baja cal is the 51st state. The illegals travel back and fourth every day to work here and then go back to mex every night. They look at the border as if it werent there. They dont want to be American and they dont want our ways or our language, they only want our jobs and our infrastructure.. They are only here to get what they can get. Go to ss office or unemployment office...no English spoken. Ther are groups here that speak out against America and say to take over. They say turn cali into mex. Is this what you want?


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ab
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong. Immigrants are still assimilating as they always have.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> America has become a hodgepodge of different groups that are not assimilating.  It takes a generation or two for different nationalities to assimilate and with liberalism in charge, assimilation is no longer a requirement.  When one is taught in the p-schools that American history is nothing but evil, why would one want to assimilate as an American?  Plus Mexicans think the southwest US is really part of Mexico, because America stole it in the Mexican American War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Reality is what it is.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My definition of assimilation and your's may be different.
> 
> Learning English and knowing the map of NA are one thing, but can hardly be considered the full definition of assimilation.
> 
> I would say Mexicans demonstrating against Trump, while flying Mexican flags and claiming California is part of Mexico, clearly indicates a lack of assimilation as well as other things.
Click to expand...






Stop being stupid. What percentage of the total do you think those assholes represent?


----------



## Windship

A very, very large number
Came to the south west and see. Stop running on emotion instead of fact.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle terrie, you only see one thing. Let the illegals in. Let them all in. No limits right?
Click to expand...






NO. I never said anything remotely like that, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you are from an immigrant family like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Born here is not immigrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of an immigrant family like the rest of us.
Click to expand...


The definition of an immigrant does translate down generations.


  "a person who comes to a country to take up permanent residence"

Being born here does makes you NOT an immigrant.


----------



## OldLady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant, as I am not concerned about royal bloodlines, and as previously stated, no ties to any foreign nations.
Click to expand...

Billy, if your ancestors are like mine, they came here as British citizens to a British colony, but to me, we were still immigrants.  You're right, we quickly turned into something other than British on this side of the pond.  You are not Native American though.  Did we have this conversation a couple weeks ago about Keniwick Man?


----------



## OldLady

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud. yes we are Nation of Immigrants. the problem today is they aren't asked TO ASSIMILATE to our country. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' don't even have to be asked, immigrants today assimilate just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> REally?
> 
> 
> Immigrants, don't boo U.S. teams
> 
> 
> "On a balmy early Saturday summer evening, the U.S soccer team played for a prestigious championship in a U.S. stadium ... and was smothered in boos.
> 
> "Its fans were vastly outnumbered. Its goalkeeper was bathed in a chanted obscenity. Even its national anthem was filled with the blowing of air horns and bouncing of beach balls. Most of these hostile visitors didn't live in another country. Most, in fact, were not visitors at all, many of them being U.S. residents whose lives are here but whose sporting souls remain elsewhere."
> 
> 
> 
> "Sanchez told Plaschke: "We're not booing the country, we're booing the team. There is a big difference."
> 
> Is there really? The team represents the country. So if you disrespect one, you disrespect the other.
> 
> The Mexican fans understand perfectly. After all, they weren't just cheering a team; they were showing their love for Mexico. The team represents the country."
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Third World Immigration.
Click to expand...

Naw.  They're just Yankee fans.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you are from an immigrant family like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Born here is not immigrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of an immigrant family like the rest of us.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Native American.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant, as I am not concerned about royal bloodlines, and as previously stated, no ties to any foreign nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billy, if your ancestors are like mine, they came here as British citizens to a British colony, but to me, we were still immigrants.  You're right, we quickly turned into something other than British on this side of the pond.  You are not Native American though.  Did we have this conversation a couple weeks ago about Keniwick Man?
Click to expand...


I am a Native American.  No, we didn't discuss Keniwick Man, which is irrelevant to the issue.


----------



## Unkotare

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant, as I am not concerned about royal bloodlines, and as previously stated, no ties to any foreign nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billy, if your ancestors are like mine, they came here as British citizens to a British colony, but to me, we were still immigrants.  You're right, we quickly turned into something other than British on this side of the pond.  You are not Native American though.  Did we have this conversation a couple weeks ago about Keniwick Man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a Native American.
Click to expand...



No, you're not.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant, as I am not concerned about royal bloodlines, and as previously stated, no ties to any foreign nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billy, if your ancestors are like mine, they came here as British citizens to a British colony, but to me, we were still immigrants.  You're right, we quickly turned into something other than British on this side of the pond.  You are not Native American though.  Did we have this conversation a couple weeks ago about Keniwick Man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a Native American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am.


Full Definition of NATIVE  (Merriam Webster)

  1:  inborn, innate <native talents>

  2:  belonging to a particular place by birth

  3:  closely related

  4:  belonging to or associated with one by birth

  5:  natural, normal

  6:  grown, produced, or originating in a particular place or in the vicinity,  living or growing naturally in a particular region :  indigenous

  7:  simple, unaffected

  8:  a: constituting the original substance or source b:  found in nature especially in an unadulterated form <mining native silver>

  9:  having a usually superficial resemblance to a specified English plant or animal

  10:  of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America :  native american


----------



## OldLady

_10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here. 
If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.


----------



## Correll

OldLady said:


> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.



No, it's not. 

It's far closer to correct english usage that claiming we are a "Nation of IMmigrants".


----------



## OldLady

OMG.  There's TWO of you out there?  What is becoming of us?


----------



## Correll

OldLady said:


> OMG.  There's TWO of you out there?  What is becoming of us?




Why is it not "insulting" to real immigrants, to call someone who's family has been native born for 8 generations an immigrant?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.



Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.

I was born here.  I am a Native American by any definitive interpretation.


----------



## Unkotare

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
Click to expand...




Yes it does, and no you are not.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, and no you are not.
Click to expand...


Too funny.

This conversation no longer serves any purpose.


----------



## MarathonMike

Ah the standard refrain that our Liberal leadership sings. What is insidious about that is they are hiding their real desire to permanently change the voting demographics by using these flowery phrases. No sale.


----------



## Unkotare

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, and no you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> This conversation no longer serves any purpose.
Click to expand...









It never did. You were just spouting nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare

MarathonMike said:


> Ah the standard refrain that our Liberal leadership sings. What is insidious about that is they are hiding their real desire to permanently change the voting demographics by using these flowery phrases. No sale.







What "flowery phrases"?


----------



## charwin95

Windship said:


> I live in soCal. I was talking to a duel citizenship mex the other day. He boasted about how he commits crimes and goes back to mex for a while then he come back and gets a slap on the wrist. He also said that baja cal is the 51st state. The illegals travel back and fourth every day to work here and then go back to mex every night. They look at the border as if it werent there. They dont want to be American and they dont want our ways or our language, they only want our jobs and our infrastructure.. They are only here to get what they can get. Go to ss office or unemployment office...no English spoken. Ther are groups here that speak out against America and say to take over. They say turn cali into mex. Is this what you want?



Any link to support your bullshit? I have business here in San Diego and Mexico  I know you are lying.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mudda

The US was built by immigrants, sure, but immigrants who came here legally.


----------



## Unkotare

longknife said:


>



The only ones really saying that, Willy, are lefty democrats whose families have been here for generations. They only need to find a few immigrants willing to carry a few signs around and you will swallow their propaganda faster than they could have dreamed.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."













Always have been, always will be.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, and no you are not.
Click to expand...


Interesting.  If I am not a Native American, why then am I often accused of nativism by the illegals and their supporters?


----------



## Unkotare

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, and no you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  If I am not a Native American, why then am I often accused of nativism by the illegals and their supporters?
Click to expand...



Because the two terms mean different things.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, and no you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  If I am not a Native American, why then am I often accused of nativism by the illegals and their supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the two terms mean different things.
Click to expand...


Indeed they do, but the root word does not.


----------



## Unkotare

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, and no you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  If I am not a Native American, why then am I often accused of nativism by the illegals and their supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the two terms mean different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed they do, but the root word does not.
Click to expand...



Your limited understanding of the English language is causing your confusion.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, and no you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  If I am not a Native American, why then am I often accused of nativism by the illegals and their supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the two terms mean different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed they do, but the root word does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your limited understanding of the English language is causing your confusion.
Click to expand...


Too funny.

Your blockheadedness is causing yours.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, and no you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  If I am not a Native American, why then am I often accused of nativism by the illegals and their supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the two terms mean different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed they do, but the root word does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your limited understanding of the English language is causing your confusion.
Click to expand...



HIs point is correct and valid.

Google


*"1*.
US
the policy of protecting the interests of native-born or established inhabitants against those of immigrants.
"a deep vein of xenophobia and nativism"


He is both "native born" AND "established inhabitants".

While 

It is the "native" in Native American which has a different meaning.

Google

_"noun_

*1*.
a member of any of the indigenous peoples of the Americas."

Indeed, as a "native american" could be an indigenous people from the southern portion of South America who just got off the boat from further away that BIlly's distant ancestors did, he has more of a claim to the term "Native" than a many (most?) "Native Americans".


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud. yes we are Nation of Immigrants. the problem today is they aren't asked TO ASSIMILATE to our country. We aren't UNITED anymore. just call us the DIVIDED states of America. you see that with them carrying their country of origins flag and waving it in our face as to say. Screw you,  we are here to take over and didn't even have to fire a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. Americans have waved the flags of their family's heritage since the beginning. I saw two Italian flag bumper stickers and five Irish just on my drive to work this morning. A day doesn't go by when there isn't a parade, festival, celebration, or commemoration somewhere of one of the scores of ethnicities that make up this great nation. Relax.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the





Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."



(X)Well, if new immigrants want to become American than they should become American, and assimilate themselves into American culture and tradition and not try to hang on to their past life from whence they came. America speaks English, and has Christian values and beliefs, and is a Caucasian country. They should accept that or leave. Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers. Why assimilate when one doesn't have too anymore. They can get along fine without learning English because the government pretty much services them in their own language. When the races are mixed, that is a recipe for disaster down the road. But those pro-multiculturalists white lieberals would prefer to assimilate into other cultures and traditions rather than fight to keep their culture and traditions alive and well. Pathetic.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 generations? And before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that is irrelevant.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you are from an immigrant family like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Born here is not immigrated.
Click to expand...



(X)That just about sums it up. If you were born in America than you are not an immigrant. An immigrant is someone who has immigrated to America from another country.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ab
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are succeeding now and have been for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong. Immigrants are still assimilating as they always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> America has become a hodgepodge of different groups that are not assimilating.  It takes a generation or two for different nationalities to assimilate and with liberalism in charge, assimilation is no longer a requirement.  When one is taught in the p-schools that American history is nothing but evil, why would one want to assimilate as an American?  Plus Mexicans think the southwest US is really part of Mexico, because America stole it in the Mexican American War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Reality is what it is.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.
Click to expand...

Do u even leave ur moms basement? Assimilate? Prove it.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)Well, if new immigrants want to become American than they should become American, and assimilate themselves into American culture and tradition and not try to hang on to their past life from whence they came. ........
Click to expand...



Throughout American history there have always been ignorant caitiffs like you whining with those exact words, and throughout American history immigrants have assimilated all the same. Ironically, within a few generations many of their descendants have turned around and joined the chorus of whiners only to be proven wrong in turn.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ... America speaks English,......




America speaks hundreds of languages. English is the dominant language of use in America and its mastery is essential to success in my country.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ...... and has Christian values and beliefs, and is a Caucasian country. .....




Protestants were just as afraid of Irish Catholics as you are of your boogeyman today. America is a nation of shared principles and NOT skin color. Accept that or leave.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......




At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... and has Christian values and beliefs, and is a Caucasian country. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protestants were just as afraid of Irish Catholics as you are of your boogeyman today. America is a nation of shared principles and NOT skin color. Accept that or leave.
Click to expand...



Ireland did not share a land border and have an historic claim to a large percentage of our nation's territory.

And the Irish Slums were still poverty and crime ridden hellholes.

Do you like having our cities turning in the Third World?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
Click to expand...



Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever.

Being concerned about negative and harmful change is not cowardice, it is responsible thinking.

Pretending otherwise is a dick move.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ....When the races are mixed, that is a recipe for disaster down the road. .....




Whether you like it or not, we have been down that road for the entirety of human history.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....When the races are mixed, that is a recipe for disaster down the road. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, we have been down that road for the entirety of human history.
Click to expand...



Not true. Most of human history, travel was rare and limited.

Otherwise recessive traits like white skin or blond hair would not exist.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever......
Click to expand...



And?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....When the races are mixed, that is a recipe for disaster down the road. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, we have been down that road for the entirety of human history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. ......
Click to expand...



Entirely true.


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ab
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong. Immigrants are still assimilating as they always have.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> America has become a hodgepodge of different groups that are not assimilating.  It takes a generation or two for different nationalities to assimilate and with liberalism in charge, assimilation is no longer a requirement.  When one is taught in the p-schools that American history is nothing but evil, why would one want to assimilate as an American?  Plus Mexicans think the southwest US is really part of Mexico, because America stole it in the Mexican American War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Reality is what it is.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Prove it.
Click to expand...



All of US history proves it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"America - Nation of Immigrants"

For most on the right, only if they’re white, Christian, and speak English.


----------



## Unkotare

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> For most on the right, only if they’re white, Christian, and speak English.




Wrong, partisan puke.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever.
> 
> Being concerned about negative and harmful change is not cowardice, it is responsible thinking.
> 
> Pretending otherwise is a dick move.
Click to expand...




(X)But Unkatar(two bricks shy of a load)multicult boy wonder refuses to see what is happening. Spanish is on it's way to becoming an official and equal language in America one day. Bilingualism will become the rule of the day in America, just like Canada, and the costs to the American taxpayer's will be in the billions.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


Thus your posting about what happened with a historical wave of immigration does not mean that that is what will happen with this wave of immigration.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....When the races are mixed, that is a recipe for disaster down the road. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, we have been down that road for the entirety of human history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Entirely true.
Click to expand...



As I pointed out in the part of my post that you cut, travel historically has been very limited.

Other wise you wouldn't see whole populations with recessive traits like white skin or blond hair or green eyes.

The increased travel of the modern world is a major change from history.


----------



## Correll

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "America - Nation of Immigrants"
> 
> For most on the right, only if they’re white, Christian, and speak English.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever.
> 
> Being concerned about negative and harmful change is not cowardice, it is responsible thinking.
> 
> Pretending otherwise is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish is on it's way to becoming an official and equal language in America one day. ...
Click to expand...





Wrong


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thus your posting about what happened with a historical wave of immigration does not mean that that is what will happen with this wave of immigration.
Click to expand...




It's happening right now.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....When the races are mixed, that is a recipe for disaster down the road. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, we have been down that road for the entirety of human history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Most of human history, travel was rare and limited.
> .
Click to expand...


You demonstrate your ignorance of history yet again.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ab
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> America has become a hodgepodge of different groups that are not assimilating.  It takes a generation or two for different nationalities to assimilate and with liberalism in charge, assimilation is no longer a requirement.  When one is taught in the p-schools that American history is nothing but evil, why would one want to assimilate as an American?  Plus Mexicans think the southwest US is really part of Mexico, because America stole it in the Mexican American War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Reality is what it is.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of US history proves it.
Click to expand...

Half true. Generations of people change, views change, policies change, etc.. No doubt I will agree there was a time when people came to America, worked hard to become a citizen, and took pride being an American. That's not the case now, at least in the lone star state.


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ab
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Reality is what it is.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of US history proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people came to America, worked hard to become a citizen, and took pride being an American. That's not the case now.....
Click to expand...



Yes it is.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thus your posting about what happened with a historical wave of immigration does not mean that that is what will happen with this wave of immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening right now.
Click to expand...



Really? I see a nation being torn apart, not coming together.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....When the races are mixed, that is a recipe for disaster down the road. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, we have been down that road for the entirety of human history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Most of human history, travel was rare and limited.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You demonstrate your ignorance of history yet again.
Click to expand...



No, you do.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thus your posting about what happened with a historical wave of immigration does not mean that that is what will happen with this wave of immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I see a nation being torn apart, not coming together.
Click to expand...




Because that's what you want to see.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever.
> 
> Being concerned about negative and harmful change is not cowardice, it is responsible thinking.
> 
> Pretending otherwise is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish is on it's way to becoming an official and equal language in America one day. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
Click to expand...



(X)You are wrong, as usual. Nothing new here.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ab
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You've bought into what the leftiest leftists want, but it is not reality. Stop playing their pawn; they've made a fool of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Reality is what it is.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of US history proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half true. Generations of people change, views change, policies change, etc.. No doubt I will agree there was a time when people came to America, worked hard to become a citizen, and took pride being an American. That's not the case now, at least in the lone star state.
Click to expand...



(X)And the Latinos know that it is just a matter of time before Texas loses the Alamo. Not even a bullet fired this time. When a country starts filling it's country up with another race and culture, it is just a matter of time before that country starts to lose it's identity and culture and their own race to the new strangers. It has to happen. In Canada, 80-85% of the new immigrants entering Canada are coming from non-white countries, and this has been happening for decades. If that is not a recipe for the white people of that country to become a minority, I don't know what is. But thanks to the controlled corporate Zionist media, this non-white planned invasion is not allowed to be discussed or debated. If one tries, the lame duck media attack anyone or any group and they are immediately attacked and are called racists. Racist? The good old stand by word for the elite controllers.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever.
> 
> Being concerned about negative and harmful change is not cowardice, it is responsible thinking.
> 
> Pretending otherwise is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish is on it's way to becoming an official and equal language in America one day. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....You are wrong, as usual...
Click to expand...




No, I'm not. Unlike you, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ab
> Absurd.
> 
> Reality is what it is.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of US history proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half true. Generations of people change, views change, policies change, etc.. No doubt I will agree there was a time when people came to America, worked hard to become a citizen, and took pride being an American. That's not the case now, at least in the lone star state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)And the Latinos know that it is just a matter of time before Texas loses the Alamo. Not even a bullet fired this time. When a country starts filling it's country up with another race and culture, it is just a matter of time before that country starts to lose it's identity and culture and their own race to the new strangers. It has to happen. In Canada, 80-85% of the new immigrants entering Canada are coming from non-white countries, and this has been happening for decades. If that is not a recipe for the white people of that country to become a minority, I don't know what is. But thanks to the controlled corporate Zionist media, this non-white planned invasion is not allowed to be discussed or debated. If one tries, the lame duck media attack anyone or any group and they are immediately attacked and are called racists. Racist? The good old stand by word for the elite controllers.
Click to expand...






Holy crap you're stupid. You're typing words without understanding what they mean. That post was nothing but ignorance and fear jumbled together irrationally.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever.
> 
> Being concerned about negative and harmful change is not cowardice, it is responsible thinking.
> 
> Pretending otherwise is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish is on it's way to becoming an official and equal language in America one day. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....You are wrong, as usual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not. Unlike you, I know what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...



(X)No, you have no idea of what you are talking about. All I get from you is the establishment point of view as to how the world should turn. People like me are getting fedup with your politically correct multicult bullchit. The white race is in trouble, and it is fools like you that are trying to help the white race to become a minority status and maybe eventual extinction. White people make up about 8% of world population, and thus that puts white people already into the minority column. Get lost clown.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Try living in it sometime. Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of US history proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half true. Generations of people change, views change, policies change, etc.. No doubt I will agree there was a time when people came to America, worked hard to become a citizen, and took pride being an American. That's not the case now, at least in the lone star state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)And the Latinos know that it is just a matter of time before Texas loses the Alamo. Not even a bullet fired this time. When a country starts filling it's country up with another race and culture, it is just a matter of time before that country starts to lose it's identity and culture and their own race to the new strangers. It has to happen. In Canada, 80-85% of the new immigrants entering Canada are coming from non-white countries, and this has been happening for decades. If that is not a recipe for the white people of that country to become a minority, I don't know what is. But thanks to the controlled corporate Zionist media, this non-white planned invasion is not allowed to be discussed or debated. If one tries, the lame duck media attack anyone or any group and they are immediately attacked and are called racists. Racist? The good old stand by word for the elite controllers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap you're stupid. You're typing words without understanding what they mean. That post was nothing but ignorance and fear jumbled together irrationally.
Click to expand...



(X)Stupid is a word that you should be applying to yourself, stupid.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current demographic and immigration trends will have America, a century from now, speaking more Spanish then ever......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thus your posting about what happened with a historical wave of immigration does not mean that that is what will happen with this wave of immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I see a nation being torn apart, not coming together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's what you want to see.
Click to expand...


Nope. FOr years I believed and WANTED to believe that Exceptional American Culture and Ideology would assimilate immigrants, including illegals and we would be one big happy diverse family.

But as time went on, reality crushed that hope.

Identity politics, Diversity, Affirmative Action especially Disparate Impact Theory, Multiculturalism are all designed to divide us and set us against each other.

And all the trends are pointing to EVER INCREASING DIVISION AND STRIFE out as far as the eye can see.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus your posting about what happened with a historical wave of immigration does not mean that that is what will happen with this wave of immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I see a nation being torn apart, not coming together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's what you want to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. FOr years I believed and WANTED to believe that Exceptional American Culture and Ideology would assimilate immigrants, including illegals and we would be one big happy diverse family.
> 
> But as time went on, reality crushed that hope.
> 
> Identity politics, Diversity, Affirmative Action especially Disparate Impact Theory, Multiculturalism are all designed to divide us and set us against each other.
> 
> And all the trends are pointing to EVER INCREASING DIVISION AND STRIFE out as far as the eye can see.
Click to expand...



(X)What all Caucasian countries need to do is stop this immigration policy of mixing up the races. There needs to be a moratorium on putting an end to this multicultural race mixing for at least a decade or so until the Caucasian people can build up their race back to a more comfortable number than what it is today or else we are doomed.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ..... stop this immigration policy of mixing up the races. There needs to be a moratorium on putting an end to this multicultural race mixing for at least a decade or so.....




Not going to happen, Chicken Little. Your only options are to finally grow up or live in constant, abject fear and frustration.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> ....
> 
> Identity politics, Diversity, Affirmative Action especially Disparate Impact Theory, Multiculturalism are all designed to divide us and set us against each other.......




You are mistaking the lefty agenda for reality. They are not the same, and you are just playing the sucker.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> .... People like me are getting fedup with your politically correct multicult bullchit. The white race is in trouble....




You're not "fed up," you're just acting like a frightened little child.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Identity politics, Diversity, Affirmative Action especially Disparate Impact Theory, Multiculturalism are all designed to divide us and set us against each other.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaking the lefty agenda for reality. They are not the same, and you are just playing the sucker.
Click to expand...



Approximately half of people believe that Treyvon Martin was shot and killed for walking while black.

Approximately half of people believe that he was shot in self defense by the man he was beating.

THose two world views cannot live in peace. 

In effect  one sees that the other feels it has a right to kill them for being black or brown.

The other sees that they are expected to just accept their beating without the right to self defense.

This is the reality that the leftist agenda has created.

And that is ONE minor aspect of these conflicting world views.

I could go on with other examples on other issues that are designed to tear America apart.

Would you like additional examples?


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."



You and I both are children of immigrants. Why do I feel this is just you covering up for illegal aliens? Sure, they are "immigrants", too. In the loosest  sense of the word. You are such a stickler for correctness, grammar, spelling or  facts. To bad you are so lax applying those same  high standards to illegal aliens. I genuinely  believe you  are trying to end racism. But THIS? Tilting at windmills, don Quixote.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ...Spanish is on it's way to becoming an official and equal language in America ....




Wrong. Spanish speaking immigrants are assimilating just as those before them did, linguistically as well as culturally.


As more Latino kids speak only English, parents worry about chatting with grandma


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> travel historically has been very limited.......




Migration has always been part of, and in fact played a role in, human evolution and all the history that has followed. Human beings have always and everywhere 'mixed' whenever the opportunity arose. Take a look at those Neanderthal genes you have (you want to talk about real "race mixing," there it is). Science and History prove my point.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> ...Why do I feel this is just you covering up for illegal aliens? .....




I don't know, but if you feel that way your feelings are incorrect.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Why do I feel this is just you covering up for illegal aliens? .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but if you feel that way your feelings are incorrect.
Click to expand...

What do you base that judgment on? I am not perfect, neither are you.  I have no problem with immigrants. I don't doubt that you are a good person, either.


----------



## NSretired

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> travel historically has been very limited.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migration has always been part of, and in fact played a role in, human evolution and all the history that has followed. Human beings have always and everywhere 'mixed' whenever the opportunity arose. Take a look at those Neanderthal genes you have (you want to talk about real "race mixing," there it is). Science and History prove my point.
Click to expand...


Part of your premise is correct; we are a nation of immigrants.  However, the part you are leaving out, or I didn't see in this thread, is the fact that immigration should be controlled in order to prevent chaos, disease, disruption to an economy, among other things.  If a nation is to survive it must be able to manage, and KNOW who is in the country. This is not being done, and our "admininstration", which I mostly regard with contempt, is blind to the dangers such unbridled influx of people into the US brings.

Thus, as a citizen of the US, born and bred (my ancestors were here BEFORE we became a Nation), I resent both the influx of ILLEGALS (and that is what  they are no matter what the bleeding (and bleating) hearts say, and those who would HARM us by allowing it.  Before the same bleeding hearts start screaming "racism", "hate", and "bigotry", I will say my objections to people flooding our borders is NOT based on "race", OK?  I don't CARE if you are a little, green man from Mars, just now parking your saucer, if you are have _permission_ to be here, I say, "Welcome.  Have a nice, life, or stay, etc."  If you SNEAKED across our border(s) without such permission, visa, work permit, green card, YOU ARE A CRIMINAL BY VIRTUE OF HAVING STEPPED FOOT IN HERE.  I don't WANT you here!  I don't want your "anchor" babies staying here, either. (We'll address that, perhaps, in another post)  I want you rounded UP and sent back wherever it is you came from.  I do NOT respect those who slip in here to take advantage of the system, milk the welfare system, or take jobs from teenagers at Micky D's who ought to be taught a WORK ethic anyway.  I have already been victimized, both BY their illegal actions, AND directly by being STRUCK in traffic (rear-ended) by a carload of so-called "immigrants" (they are NOT "immigrants"--they are CRIMINALS).  They attempted to RUN, but a Honda Civic couldn't outrun a good old American V8 Chevy, and I got their tag #. Did ME no good, tho---no license, no insurance!   Again, these people are not "undocumented 'immigrants'" like the drippy, hippy liberals say, eager to BUY their votes with lush, flowing welfare benefits: _THESE PEOPLE ARE *CRIMINALS*!!! _

Finally, I do NOT want to "Press 1 for English" in my OWN native land where English is the predominant language.
WHAT is _*that*_ all about anyway?  When Italians, YIddish, French, Germans, came, we didn't have to "Press 1".  So why can't the "Hispanics" Press 1 instead?

If you are a legal _immigrant, _a naturalized citizen, have permission to be here, I welcome you so long as you obey and respect  our laws.  Remember: As a visa holder, green card worker, you are a GUEST here, and if you are out there "demonstrating", putting a foreign flag OVER ours, putting the US flag upside down (a false distress signal), I want you KICKED OUT, NEVER allowed to return. That does  NOT make me want to welcome you; it makes me MAD!!!!


----------



## Unkotare

If pressing 1 is traumatic, take it up with the private companies who set up their phones to serve their customers.


----------



## Unkotare

Green card holders are not "guests," they are permanent residents.


----------



## Unkotare

Preventing illegal immigration is the government's responsibility, and they fail to fulfill it.  We need to control (not close) our borders.


----------



## Desperado

*America - Nation of Immigrants*
True but until recently all the immigrants strive to assimilate into the American Culture. The learned to speak English, they celebrated our holidays, They honored our Constitution.  America was a melting pot.   That is no longer the case,  immigrants no longer want to assimilate, they want to change out holidays and replace them with their own. They have no respect for our constitution. They want to change America not assimilate to it.  These are the immigrants we don't need.  Immigration without Assimilation is an invasion.


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> *America - Nation of Immigrants*
> True but until recently all the immigrants strive to assimilate into the American Culture. The learned to speak English, they celebrated our holidays, They honored our Constitution.  America was a melting pot.   That is no longer the case,  ....



It IS still the case.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Take Latinos for instance. They now have their own TV/radio,newspapers,community centers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn of the last century there were many newspapers in German, Swedish, and other languages serving different immigrant communities. Cowards like you turned weak in the knees, while the new immigrants turned into Americans.
Click to expand...







The Sedition Acts of last century are the reason many of those languages are not spoken or written in this country today. The peoples representing those languages were forced into assimilate. Especially the German-American's who composed over half the population of this country at that time and still constitute the majority, well over 40%, today.

If you want PC then give them restitution for taking away their languages and in many cases the culture that went with it.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Unkotare

Damaged Eagle said:


> .....
> 
> The Sedition Acts of last century are the reason many of those languages are not spoken or written in this country today. ....





??????

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> travel historically has been very limited.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migration has always been part of, and in fact played a role in, human evolution and all the history that has followed. Human beings have always and everywhere 'mixed' whenever the opportunity arose. Take a look at those Neanderthal genes you have (you want to talk about real "race mixing," there it is). Science and History prove my point.
Click to expand...



The existence of whole races of defined by recessive traits prove my point.

THose migrations were the exceptions, not the rules.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> travel historically has been very limited.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migration has always been part of, and in fact played a role in, human evolution and all the history that has followed. Human beings have always and everywhere 'mixed' whenever the opportunity arose. Take a look at those Neanderthal genes you have (you want to talk about real "race mixing," there it is). Science and History prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The existence of whole races of defined by recessive traits prove my point.
> 
> THose migrations were the exceptions, not the rules.
Click to expand...



Wrong. You are confused by your very limited understanding of history.


----------



## Unkotare

Restless Genes - Pictures, More From National Geographic Magazine

"“No other mammal moves around like we do,” says Svante Pääbo, a director of the Max Planck Institute for Evolutionary Anthropology in Leipzig, Germany, where he uses genetics to study human origins. “We jump borders. We push into new territory even when we have resources where we are. Other animals don’t do this. Other humans either. Neanderthals were around hundreds of thousands of years, but they never spread around the world. In just 50,000 years we covered everything. There’s a kind of madness to it. Sailing out into the ocean, you have no idea what’s on the other side. And now we go to Mars. We never stop. "


----------



## Unkotare

The Human Journey: Migration Routes


http://www.paleoanthro.org/media/journal/content/PA20150075.pdf

"In both contemporary world affairs and the study of hominin evolution, migration is a central topic. Homo sapiens may be ‘wise man,’ but ‘dispersing person’ may be a better description of our species. Humans are migrators par excellence. Not content with our African homeland, we colonized most of the earth."


----------



## Unkotare

"Now some scientists are going even further. They propose that our entire species is the product of hybridisation between species, and that we owe much of our success to this very fact."

Human evolution was shaped by interbreeding


----------



## Unkotare

Evidence mounts for interbreeding bonanza in ancient human species


----------



## boedicca

SassyIrishLass said:


> There is legal immigration and illegal immigration, I support legal but in no way support the latter




And assimilation.   What caused past immigration to the U.S. to be successful is that immigrants adopted American values and culture, and learned English.  We didn't have schools teach in Gaelic or Italian...nor were ballots in anything other than English.

There is no such thing as a Hyphenated American.


----------



## Unkotare

Ancient Humans Bred with Completely Unknown Species


----------



## SassyIrishLass

boedicca said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is legal immigration and illegal immigration, I support legal but in no way support the latter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And assimilation.   What caused past immigration to the U.S. to be successful is that immigrants adopted American values and culture, and learned English.  We didn't have schools teach in Gaelic or Italian...nor were ballots in anything other than English.
> 
> There is no such thing as a Hyphenated American.
Click to expand...


One of our twins wants a shirt with this on it..she'll get it.


----------



## Unkotare

"there was rampant interbreeding between ancient human species in Europe and Asia more than 30,000 years ago"

 - See more at: Ancient Humans Bred with Completely Unknown Species


----------



## Unkotare

"In southern Colorado, for example, a group of Hispanics trace their ancestry to Spanish settlers from the 1500s, before Jamestown. ''Their oral history says they didn't mix with the native Americans,'' says University of Michigan researcher Andrew Merriwether, who studied this group. But genetics tells a different tale: about 85 per cent of them carry mitochondrial DNA of Native American origin. Other genetic markers show a strong European heritage, which indicates ''directional mating,'' says Merri- wether. As in South Africa, European men were sleeping with Amerindian women, but Amerindian men were rarely sleeping with European women. Partly this is because few Spanish women traveled with the conquistadores, but it's also due to sexual politics, and they are inscribed on DNA.

So are ancient human migrations. Thor Heyerdahl believed that Polynesians crossed the Pacific and helped populate the New World. By sailing his boat, the Kon Tiki, he proved such a voyage was possible—but DNA demonstrates that it didn't happen. Polynesians bear a distinctive motif on their mitochondrial DNA that is not present among any native American peoples, either those who are living now or mummies. So did the first Americans come from Siberia? Surprisingly, no. Mitochondrial DNA indicates that native Americans descend from Mongolians."


"Racial hierarchies are cultural, not scientific. While every group has genetic characteristics—and sometimes flaws—that are more common than in other groups, not everyone in the group will share them."

Over time, ''genetics will help beat down racist arguments,'' says Eric Lander, a world-renowned geneticist at M.I.T.

RaceSci: History of Race in Science: In Media: What DNA Says About Human Ancestry - and Bigotry


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America - Nation of Immigrants*
> True but until recently all the immigrants strive to assimilate into the American Culture. The learned to speak English, they celebrated our holidays, They honored our Constitution.  America was a melting pot.   That is no longer the case,  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS still the case.
Click to expand...



Immigrants today understand very well the necessity of mastering English to succeed in this country. School aged kids study English hard because they know they must, and their parents consistently cite it as the most crucial subject - and make sure their children study accordingly. By the third generation, most immigrant families - yes Latino families too - speaking English mostly or only at home. It is common to see a family shopping with Grandma who can't speak English at all asking her daughter to interpret or explain something. Her daughter tries in somewhat broken English to communicate successfully, and usually can. Sometimes the mother will turn to her own young daughter who rolls her eyes in exasperation and fluently completes whatever communicative task needs doing. This scene has played out at every stage of American history and will continue to do so. 

Most holidays are fun and non-threatening. Unless some religious prescription dictates otherwise, new immigrants joyfully participate to one degree or another. I can't tell you how many Chinese students have told me humorous stories of their moms trying to cook a whole turkey for the first time. I went to a great 4th of July cookout last year where my son and I were the only people born in this country. It was fun and delicious like any other 4th of July get-together. 

I have plenty of students who know more about our Constitution than 90% of the posters here.

America is still the great melting pot is has always been.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Unkotare said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> The Sedition Acts of last century are the reason many of those languages are not spoken or written in this country today. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
Click to expand...






If you don't know then you haven't studied US history very well. The World Wars of last century caused the United States to enact Sedition Acts with those who spoke German in this country as their primary targets. In many cases it was illegal to teach German to the young in the US prior to going to college even though over half of the United States population at that time was of German descent.

*****SMILE*****

jethro tull cheap day return - YouTube


----------



## Unkotare

Damaged Eagle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> The Sedition Acts of last century are the reason many of those languages are not spoken or written in this country today. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 74936
> 
> If you don't know then you haven't studied US history very well. The World Wars of last century caused the United States to enact Sedition Acts with those who spoke German in this country as their primary targets. In many cases it was illegal to teach German to the young in the US prior to going to college even though over half of the United States population at that time was of German descent.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> jethro tull cheap day return - YouTube
Click to expand...









You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Unkotare said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> The Sedition Acts of last century are the reason many of those languages are not spoken or written in this country today. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 74936
> 
> If you don't know then you haven't studied US history very well. The World Wars of last century caused the United States to enact Sedition Acts with those who spoke German in this country as their primary targets. In many cases it was illegal to teach German to the young in the US prior to going to college even though over half of the United States population at that time was of German descent.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> jethro tull cheap day return - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...







I find it more likely that you need to do some research as to why those various languages (German, Swede, etc...) were dropped by many families across the United States almost all within the same decade.

Sedition Act of 1918 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...It forbade the use of "disloyal, profane, scurrilous, or abusive language" about the United States government, its flag, or its armed forces or that caused others to view the American government or its institutions with contempt...

How far do you suppose a state or local government would carry the use of "disloyal, profane, scurrilous and/or abusive language" if they don't understand what the other side is saying and all they know it's the language of the people they were fighting in the war? 

Far enough to ban that language from being spoken in public and taught to the children perhaps... at lower levels of government?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Unkotare

Damaged Eagle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> The Sedition Acts of last century are the reason many of those languages are not spoken or written in this country today. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 74936
> 
> If you don't know then you haven't studied US history very well. The World Wars of last century caused the United States to enact Sedition Acts with those who spoke German in this country as their primary targets. In many cases it was illegal to teach German to the young in the US prior to going to college even though over half of the United States population at that time was of German descent.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> jethro tull cheap day return - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it more likely that you need to do some research as to why those various languages (German, Swede, etc...) were dropped by many families across the United States almost all within the same decade.
> 
> Sedition Act of 1918 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...It forbade the use of "disloyal, profane, scurrilous, or abusive language" about the United States government, its flag, or its armed forces or that caused others to view the American government or its institutions with contempt...
> 
> How far do you suppose a state or local government would carry the use of "disloyal, profane, scurrilous and/or abusive language" if they don't understand what the other side is saying and all they know it's the language of the people they were fighting in the war?
> 
> Far enough to ban that language from being spoken in public and taught to the children perhaps... at lower levels of government?
> 
> *
Click to expand...






"Do you suppose...?"


I knew you were just pulling shit out your ass. Next time you want to make shit up, give it more thought first.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Unkotare said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> The Sedition Acts of last century are the reason many of those languages are not spoken or written in this country today. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 74936
> 
> If you don't know then you haven't studied US history very well. The World Wars of last century caused the United States to enact Sedition Acts with those who spoke German in this country as their primary targets. In many cases it was illegal to teach German to the young in the US prior to going to college even though over half of the United States population at that time was of German descent.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> jethro tull cheap day return - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it more likely that you need to do some research as to why those various languages (German, Swede, etc...) were dropped by many families across the United States almost all within the same decade.
> 
> Sedition Act of 1918 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...It forbade the use of "disloyal, profane, scurrilous, or abusive language" about the United States government, its flag, or its armed forces or that caused others to view the American government or its institutions with contempt...
> 
> How far do you suppose a state or local government would carry the use of "disloyal, profane, scurrilous and/or abusive language" if they don't understand what the other side is saying and all they know it's the language of the people they were fighting in the war?
> 
> Far enough to ban that language from being spoken in public and taught to the children perhaps... at lower levels of government?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you suppose...?"
> 
> 
> I knew you were just pulling shit out your ass. Next time you want to make shit up, give it more thought first.
Click to expand...







Tell that to my father and grandfathers who lived through those years... Oh wait! You can't because those generations are dead and can tell no tales except through writings they've left.

However there still exist local and state laws that indicate the truth of my statements about how un-PC it was to speak a language not approved by those state and local governments along with the ones that were removed from the books if you know where to look.

I don't have to pull crap out of my butt about it. However it's apparent that your generation is very good at looking for information that only suits your agenda while ignoring the little things that show your supposed facts and theories about assimilation are not all they would seem.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Unkotare

Damaged Eagle said:


> .....
> 
> I don't have to pull crap out of my butt about it. ...




Then why is that all you've done? The only 'evidence' you've provided to support your claim (wiki? really?) only shows how full of shit you are. Your completely futile and failed attempts at spin now reinforces the fact that you're full of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

Damaged Eagle said:


> ....
> 
> However there still exist local and state laws that indicate the truth of my statements about how un-PC it was to speak a language not approved by those state and local governments....




What happened to "ban" and "illegal"? Now it's "un-PC"? Dance, dance, dance...


----------



## Unkotare

Damaged Eagle said:


> .... the ones that were removed from the books if you know where to look....




Apparently _you _don't "know where to look."


----------



## Unkotare

Damaged Eagle said:


> ....r it's apparent that your generation ....




And what generation do you imagine that to be?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... stop this immigration policy of mixing up the races. There needs to be a moratorium on putting an end to this multicultural race mixing for at least a decade or so.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen, Chicken Little. Your only options are to finally grow up or live in constant, abject fear and frustration.
Click to expand...



(X)It better happen or whitey will be history in a couple of decades. Whitey will have to face the non-white majority races one day, and they will no doubt will treat like third world citizens and will be looking for revenge. I have grown up, and I have to still deal with a child like you.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... People like me are getting fedup with your politically correct multicult bullchit. The white race is in trouble....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not "fed up," you're just acting like a frightened little child.
Click to expand...



(X)Nope. Just trying to inform the white race that we have a situation going on here. It's now or never.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... People like me are getting fedup with your politically correct multicult bullchit. The white race is in trouble....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not "fed up," you're just acting like a frightened little child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Nope. Just trying to inform the white race that we have a situation going on here. It's now or never.
Click to expand...






Run and hide, Chicken Little!


----------



## LilOlLady

Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."


When there were no immigration laws, illegal immigration did not exist but when immigration laws were created illegal immigration become a crime with a punishment of deportation. We are no longer into nation building but nation survival. Lady Liberty has served her purpose. Immigrants of old contributed to this country to make it great. They did not ask for low income housing, free medical or  WIC, food stamps, tax breaks and free school lunched,  and other social services that illegal aliens are given.


----------



## LilOlLady

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... People like me are getting fedup with your politically correct multicult bullchit. The white race is in trouble....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not "fed up," you're just acting like a frightened little child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Nope. Just trying to inform the white race that we have a situation going on here. It's now or never.
Click to expand...

Bring it on , Chit will be met with Chit....lol


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Unkotare said:


> Then why is that all you've done? The only 'evidence' you've provided to support your claim (wiki? really?) only shows how full of shit you are. Your completely futile and failed attempts at spin now reinforces the fact that you're full of shit.







War Hysteria & the Persecution of German-Americans

The Web of Language

American Passages: A History of the United States, Volume 2: Since 1865, Brief

*****SMILE*****


----------



## NSretired

What I know is, in the days of Ellis Island, immigrants poured in, learning English as they could.  Since English has became the prominent language in the US, as well as in the conduct of business worldwide, it is a necessity.  However I also see government AND business cow-towing to the Hispanics, whereas that was not the case 50 or 100 years ago.  A relatively new twist, I find myself having to turn jars, cans, and other products over and over, trying to find the English instructions while Spanish seems to be everywhere.  Why?  Why _WOULD_ business, if they are, indeed, the prime culprit, backpeddle English and promote Spanish?  It makes ME, born here of several generations, feel estranged in my OWN native land.  Previously, I never had to "Press" _anything_ for English, and there was certainly no special emphasis given to anyone, no matter their language.  It was assumed immigrants would _assimilate _into _AMERICAN_ culture, not the other way around!  Indeed, to even bring the subject up is "politically incorrect"--another leftist term that has always irked me.  Just WHO the H*** do you think *you* ARE, trying to tell ME what is politically "correct" ? 

Most Americans would agree that our immigration system needs to be fixed, but not in the way the pony-tailed pseudo-intellectual leftists would have it!  In fact, IF we would ENFORCE our existing laws, not much else is needed.  I have always felt that there is a fairly easy way to accomplish this without a mass expulsion of illegals; they would "deport" themselves!  And that way is to simply go after the companies who HIRE them, clamp down on counterfeit identification, drivers' licenses, et al.  Then make those illegals who commit commit crimes subject to automatic deportation.  Use E-Verify, one proven way of finding out if an immigrant is legal. Giving naturalized and native-born citizens first dibs on employment is one step.  And, deprived of jobs that RIGHTFULLY belong to US, you'd see a "reverse migration back to where they came from.

People say that 1) Americans don't want the jobs the Hispanic illegals will do, 2) that to force immigrants to prove their status would let such jobs go begging.  There's a solution for that, too.  We have almost half, according to reports, of our citizens on some sort of "welfare", sitting on their a**es collecting money, doffing off brats to collect even more.  Make those welfare recipients DO those jobs to collect their money!  There's little chance of THAT happening, and I'm being partially facetious, but its an idea..........................

And that's the trouble that continues to exist!  NOBODY is coming up with ANY ideas how to deal with this flood of unauthorized migrants coming from South America.

It is ultimately dangerous, subversive and completely unfair to the natives, and especially the NATURALIZED citizens of America! For it is THIS group that struggled, jumped thru all kinds of hoops to "EARN" their place in the United States and Freedom.  These, I KNOW will likely "support and defend" the Constitution of the United States, contribute to its welfare,and become true American citizens. I do NOT support those who SNEAK into the country, expect others to feed and clothe them, and MOOCH off ME and my countrymen.  To them I say, I was BORN here. My forefathers were born here. And before THAT...and before THAT....and before THAT.  Before there WAS a "United States"! What's YOUR excuse, bub?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America - Nation of Immigrants*
> True but until recently all the immigrants strive to assimilate into the American Culture. The learned to speak English, they celebrated our holidays, They honored our Constitution.  America was a melting pot.   That is no longer the case,  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS still the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today understand very well the necessity of mastering English to succeed in this country. School aged kids study English hard because they know they must, and their parents consistently cite it as the most crucial subject - and make sure their children study accordingly. By the third generation, most immigrant families - yes Latino families too - speaking English mostly or only at home. It is common to see a family shopping with Grandma who can't speak English at all asking her daughter to interpret or explain something. Her daughter tries in somewhat broken English to communicate successfully, and usually can. Sometimes the mother will turn to her own young daughter who rolls her eyes in exasperation and fluently completes whatever communicative task needs doing. This scene has played out at every stage of American history and will continue to do so.
> 
> Most holidays are fun and non-threatening. Unless some religious prescription dictates otherwise, new immigrants joyfully participate to one degree or another. I can't tell you how many Chinese students have told me humorous stories of their moms trying to cook a whole turkey for the first time. I went to a great 4th of July cookout last year where my son and I were the only people born in this country. It was fun and delicious like any other 4th of July get-together.
> 
> I have plenty of students who know more about our Constitution than 90% of the posters here.
> 
> America is still the great melting pot is has always been.
Click to expand...







.


----------



## Unkotare

NSretired said:


> ......  Why?  Why _WOULD_ business, if they are, indeed, the prime culprit, backpeddle [sic] English and promote Spanish?  It makes ME, born here of several generations, feel estranged in my OWN native land.  Previously, I never had to "Press" _anything_ for English.....




Another tender little lamb who is traumatized by pressing a number or seeing some scary words on a label that he doesn't understand. Oh, the humanity! 


Trying to reach the widest range of customers is most certainly not "back peddling," and if you don't understand why a business would want to reach the most customers possible then you are hopelessly ignorant of business and common sense.


----------



## Unkotare

NSretired said:


> What I know is, in the days of Ellis Island, immigrants poured in, learning English as they could.  ....  It was assumed immigrants would _assimilate _into _AMERICAN_ culture...




Just as they are today.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... stop this immigration policy of mixing up the races. There needs to be a moratorium on putting an end to this multicultural race mixing for at least a decade or so.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen, Chicken Little. Your only options are to finally grow up or live in constant, abject fear and frustration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It better happen or whitey will be history in a couple of decades.....
Click to expand...



 No, Chicken Little, it won't. Stop crying. There will be plenty of white people long after anyone who could possibly remember who you are is long dead. We ain't gonna run out of white folks any time soon, so you can relax.


----------



## Unkotare

LilOlLady said:


> .... Immigrants of old contributed to this country to make it great. .....




Just as immigrants today do.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

NSretired said:


> What I know is, in the days of Ellis Island, immigrants poured in, learning English as they could.  Since English has became the prominent language in the US, as well as in the conduct of business worldwide, it is a necessity.  However I also see government AND business cow-towing to the Hispanics, whereas that was not the case 50 or 100 years ago.  A relatively new twist, I find myself having to turn jars, cans, and other products over and over, trying to find the English instructions while Spanish seems to be everywhere.  Why?  Why _WOULD_ business, if they are, indeed, the prime culprit, backpeddle English and promote Spanish?  It makes ME, born here of several generations, feel estranged in my OWN native land.  Previously, I never had to "Press" _anything_ for English, and there was certainly no special emphasis given to anyone, no matter their language.  It was assumed immigrants would _assimilate _into _AMERICAN_ culture, not the other way around!  Indeed, to even bring the subject up is "politically incorrect"--another leftist term that has always irked me.  Just WHO the H*** do you think *you* ARE, trying to tell ME what is politically "correct" ?
> 
> Most Americans would agree that our immigration system needs to be fixed, but not in the way the pony-tailed pseudo-intellectual leftists would have it!  In fact, IF we would ENFORCE our existing laws, not much else is needed.  I have always felt that there is a fairly easy way to accomplish this without a mass expulsion of illegals; they would "deport" themselves!  And that way is to simply go after the companies who HIRE them, clamp down on counterfeit identification, drivers' licenses, et al.  Then make those illegals who commit commit crimes subject to automatic deportation.  Use E-Verify, one proven way of finding out if an immigrant is legal. Giving naturalized and native-born citizens first dibs on employment is one step.  And, deprived of jobs that RIGHTFULLY belong to US, you'd see a "reverse migration back to where they came from.
> 
> People say that 1) Americans don't want the jobs the Hispanic illegals will do, 2) that to force immigrants to prove their status would let such jobs go begging.  There's a solution for that, too.  We have almost half, according to reports, of our citizens on some sort of "welfare", sitting on their a**es collecting money, doffing off brats to collect even more.  Make those welfare recipients DO those jobs to collect their money!  There's little chance of THAT happening, and I'm being partially facetious, but its an idea..........................
> 
> And that's the trouble that continues to exist!  NOBODY is coming up with ANY ideas how to deal with this flood of unauthorized migrants coming from South America.
> 
> It is ultimately dangerous, subversive and completely unfair to the natives, and especially the NATURALIZED citizens of America! For it is THIS group that struggled, jumped thru all kinds of hoops to "EARN" their place in the United States and Freedom.  These, I KNOW will likely "support and defend" the Constitution of the United States, contribute to its welfare,and become true American citizens. I do NOT support those who SNEAK into the country, expect others to feed and clothe them, and MOOCH off ME and my countrymen.  To them I say, I was BORN here. My forefathers were born here. And before THAT...and before THAT....and before THAT.  Before there WAS a "United States"! What's YOUR excuse, bub?




(X)Massive third world immigration and the promotion of multiculturalism(white genocide)is the reason why this is all happening. When North America allowed the majority of it's new immigrants to come from Britain and Europe we did not have to put up with this crap of having to look for English on any products. Those people learned English and assimilated. Now the majority of new immigrants come from just about everywhere but Britain or Europe. Now there is three languages on most items now, English, french and Spanish. What language will be next? This is what happens when a people will not fight and stand up for their race,culture,language,religion,traditions and heritage. Citizen's in America and Canada are not proud people anymore and of who they are. You can thank the controlled corporate media and traitorious politicians who are responsible for this mess. Everyone has a right to be stupid. Politicians just abuse it.  S.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ......Those people learned English and assimilated....




Just like immigrants today.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> .... Now there is [sic] three languages on most items now [sic], English, french [sic] and Spanish. ....




Do you think you'll ever learn even one of them?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> .... What language will be next?...




Does the idea frighten you?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America - Nation of Immigrants*
> True but until recently all the immigrants strive to assimilate into the American Culture. The learned to speak English, they celebrated our holidays, They honored our Constitution.  America was a melting pot.   That is no longer the case,  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS still the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today understand very well the necessity of mastering English to succeed in this country. School aged kids study English hard because they know they must, and their parents consistently cite it as the most crucial subject - and make sure their children study accordingly. By the third generation, most immigrant families - yes Latino families too - speaking English mostly or only at home. It is common to see a family shopping with Grandma who can't speak English at all asking her daughter to interpret or explain something. Her daughter tries in somewhat broken English to communicate successfully, and usually can. Sometimes the mother will turn to her own young daughter who rolls her eyes in exasperation and fluently completes whatever communicative task needs doing. This scene has played out at every stage of American history and will continue to do so.
> 
> Most holidays are fun and non-threatening. Unless some religious prescription dictates otherwise, new immigrants joyfully participate to one degree or another. I can't tell you how many Chinese students have told me humorous stories of their moms trying to cook a whole turkey for the first time. I went to a great 4th of July cookout last year where my son and I were the only people born in this country. It was fun and delicious like any other 4th of July get-together.
> 
> I have plenty of students who know more about our Constitution than 90% of the posters here.
> 
> America is still the great melting pot is has always been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



(X)Bull chit. Spanish will become an official language in the not to distant future for America. That is not a people assimilating as they now have their own TV,radio, newspapers,community centers, served in Spanish by the gouverments and separatist groups. The Latinos are taking over the American South, and the American white folk are sitting around and are watching it happen. In Canada bilingualism has cost the English billions to keep the french happy, and the same will be true for the Latinos who will have to be pleased in order to keep them from rebelling. It's only just a matter of time, fool.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> .... Citizen's in America and Canada are not proud people anymore and of who they are. .....




Speak for yourself. Real Americans are still proud of America. If you aren't, feel free to get the fuck out of my country.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ...Spanish will become an official language in the not to [sic] distant future for America. .....




We don't have even ONE "official language," dummy. Relax.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Now there is [sic] three languages on most items now [sic], English, french [sic] and Spanish. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you'll ever learn even one of them?
Click to expand...



(X)Yes, I have. And English will be the main one for me, and is the only language all North America needs to know and learn. All others being promoted is just a waste of billions of taxpayer's tax dollars. But what do you care, uhmm?  Who cares what it costs, just do it. You sure lack comprehension and fiscal responsibility alright. Nothing new here.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Citizen's in America and Canada are not proud people anymore and of who they are. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. Real Americans are still proud of America. If you aren't, feel free to get the fuck out of my country.
Click to expand...



(X)Maybe it is you who should leave, fool.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Spanish will become an official language in the not to [sic] distant future for America. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have even ONE "official language," dummy. Relax.
Click to expand...


(X)You do have an official language and that is English. Wake up fool.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> .... they now have their own TV,radio, newspapers,community centers, ......




Portuguese-American Club

"The Portugese-American Club was founded in 1930 as the Holy Ghost Association."


Immigrants in American History


"*The Swedish-language press flourished in the US in the late 19th century as Swedes moved in, and a new project to archive and digitize the wealth of historical material is set to go live in 2015.*

Some 1.3 million Swedes left Europe for the promise of North America and many of them settled in the mid-west. The immigrants established communities, churches and societies and more than 600 Swedish-language newspapers were published in the United States in the 19th and early 20th centuries.

"These newspapers were extremely important to the Swedish-American community," Bruce Karstadt, president and CEO of the American Swedish Institute, told The Local."



In 1900, there were over 600 German newspapers published in the US. There were also radio stations that broadcast in German, Swiss German, Dutch, Swedish and many other languages. And there were Chicken Littles like you pissing themselves then as there are now. Immigrants eventually assimilated then as they are now.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Now there is [sic] three languages on most items now [sic], English, french [sic] and Spanish. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you'll ever learn even one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have. ......
Click to expand...



Not very well.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Spanish will become an official language in the not to [sic] distant future for America. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have even ONE "official language," dummy. Relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do have an official language .....
Click to expand...



No, we don't.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Citizen's in America and Canada are not proud people anymore and of who they are. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. Real Americans are still proud of America. If you aren't, feel free to get the fuck out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is you who should leave...
Click to expand...



Why? _I'm_ proud of my country.


----------



## Desperado

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Spanish will become an official language in the not to [sic] distant future for America. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have even ONE "official language," dummy. Relax.
Click to expand...

Another problem that


Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Spanish will become an official language in the not to [sic] distant future for America. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have even ONE "official language," dummy. Relax.
Click to expand...

That has been the problem since day one. Our government refuses to even name English as the official language just to stay politically correct.


----------



## Katzndogz

Americans foolishly and stupidly learn Spanish to accommodate the invaders.  Refuse.  Tell them flat out you won't speak Spanish.  If your kid comes home with homework for Spanish class, punish them just for bringing that pornography in your home and let the school know.  If every thoughtful person treated the foul language like the profanity it is,  then seeing to it that Americans speak Spanish would stop.  Americans cave at the slightest pressure.  And for heaven's sake, turn off Dora the Explorer.  If you aren't fighting back, you agree with everything mexico wants.


----------



## Slyhunter

What has worked in the past won't necessarily work in the future. The needs of the past have nothing to do with the needs of the present.

Watch and learn -->


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Slyhunter said:


> What has worked in the past won't necessarily work in the future. The needs of the past have nothing to do with the needs of the present.
> 
> Watch and learn -->





(X)What is needed is for the west to supply birth control pills or offer sterilizations for free. It's like the man says, there is nothing can be done to reduce poverty. The only thing  left is to teach them to stop breeding like flies. We in the west owe nothing to these poor except to try and get them to stop screwing around. Would it not be better for these poor to limit their having children to one or two at most and get them educated so they can then help their people instead of them in staying in poverty for the rest of their lives. This sounds like good common sense and logic and advice rather than what we constantly always get from politicians is emotionalism, and more immigration. Works for me.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Citizen's in America and Canada are not proud people anymore and of who they are. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. Real Americans are still proud of America. If you aren't, feel free to get the fuck out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is you who should leave...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? _I'm_ proud of my country.
Click to expand...



(X)Well then show some common sense and logic and stop with the emotion for a change. What is needed is tough talk, not a wimpy one.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they now have their own TV,radio, newspapers,community centers, ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese-American Club
> 
> "The Portugese-American Club was founded in 1930 as the Holy Ghost Association."
> 
> 
> Immigrants in American History
> 
> 
> "*The Swedish-language press flourished in the US in the late 19th century as Swedes moved in, and a new project to archive and digitize the wealth of historical material is set to go live in 2015.*
> 
> Some 1.3 million Swedes left Europe for the promise of North America and many of them settled in the mid-west. The immigrants established communities, churches and societies and more than 600 Swedish-language newspapers were published in the United States in the 19th and early 20th centuries.
> 
> "These newspapers were extremely important to the Swedish-American community," Bruce Karstadt, president and CEO of the American Swedish Institute, told The Local."
> 
> 
> 
> In 1900, there were over 600 German newspapers published in the US. There were also radio stations that broadcast in German, Swiss German, Dutch, Swedish and many other languages. And there were Chicken Littles like you pissing themselves then as there are now. Immigrants eventually assimilated then as they are now.
Click to expand...



(X)They are not assimilating today. Why should they assimilate when they are starting to become the majority. Host Americans will be the ones that will have to learn to assimilate into their culture at the rate that they are entering America. Haven't heard already that white people will be a minority in the next one or two generations? Even Bill Clinton your hero has said that white America will basically soon be the minority. Wake up, fool.


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> Americans foolishly and stupidly learn Spanish to accommodate the invaders.  Refuse.  Tell them flat out you won't speak Spanish.  If your kid comes home with homework for Spanish class, punish them just for bringing that pornography in your home and let the school know.  If every thoughtful person treated the foul language like the profanity it is,  then seeing to it that Americans speak Spanish would stop.  Americans cave at the slightest pressure.  And for heaven's sake, turn off Dora the Explorer.  If you aren't fighting back, you agree with everything mexico wants.




Wow you took all the drugs at once, huh? 


The Spanish language won't hurt you, and English will continue to be the dominant language in the US. Relax, and go sleep it off.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they now have their own TV,radio, newspapers,community centers, ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese-American Club
> 
> "The Portugese-American Club was founded in 1930 as the Holy Ghost Association."
> 
> 
> Immigrants in American History
> 
> 
> "*The Swedish-language press flourished in the US in the late 19th century as Swedes moved in, and a new project to archive and digitize the wealth of historical material is set to go live in 2015.*
> 
> Some 1.3 million Swedes left Europe for the promise of North America and many of them settled in the mid-west. The immigrants established communities, churches and societies and more than 600 Swedish-language newspapers were published in the United States in the 19th and early 20th centuries.
> 
> "These newspapers were extremely important to the Swedish-American community," Bruce Karstadt, president and CEO of the American Swedish Institute, told The Local."
> 
> 
> 
> In 1900, there were over 600 German newspapers published in the US. There were also radio stations that broadcast in German, Swiss German, Dutch, Swedish and many other languages. And there were Chicken Littles like you pissing themselves then as there are now. Immigrants eventually assimilated then as they are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are not assimilating today. ...
Click to expand...





Yes they are. Put away your crying towel.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they now have their own TV,radio, newspapers,community centers, ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese-American Club
> 
> "The Portugese-American Club was founded in 1930 as the Holy Ghost Association."
> 
> 
> Immigrants in American History
> 
> 
> "*The Swedish-language press flourished in the US in the late 19th century as Swedes moved in, and a new project to archive and digitize the wealth of historical material is set to go live in 2015.*
> 
> Some 1.3 million Swedes left Europe for the promise of North America and many of them settled in the mid-west. The immigrants established communities, churches and societies and more than 600 Swedish-language newspapers were published in the United States in the 19th and early 20th centuries.
> 
> "These newspapers were extremely important to the Swedish-American community," Bruce Karstadt, president and CEO of the American Swedish Institute, told The Local."
> 
> 
> 
> In 1900, there were over 600 German newspapers published in the US. There were also radio stations that broadcast in German, Swiss German, Dutch, Swedish and many other languages. And there were Chicken Littles like you pissing themselves then as there are now. Immigrants eventually assimilated then as they are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Even Bill Clinton your hero has said .....
Click to expand...




My hero?

?????????

Just how fucking high are you?


----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they now have their own TV,radio, newspapers,community centers, ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese-American Club
> 
> "The Portugese-American Club was founded in 1930 as the Holy Ghost Association."
> 
> 
> Immigrants in American History
> 
> 
> "*The Swedish-language press flourished in the US in the late 19th century as Swedes moved in, and a new project to archive and digitize the wealth of historical material is set to go live in 2015.*
> 
> Some 1.3 million Swedes left Europe for the promise of North America and many of them settled in the mid-west. The immigrants established communities, churches and societies and more than 600 Swedish-language newspapers were published in the United States in the 19th and early 20th centuries.
> 
> "These newspapers were extremely important to the Swedish-American community," Bruce Karstadt, president and CEO of the American Swedish Institute, told The Local."
> 
> 
> 
> In 1900, there were over 600 German newspapers published in the US. There were also radio stations that broadcast in German, Swiss German, Dutch, Swedish and many other languages. And there were Chicken Littles like you pissing themselves then as there are now. Immigrants eventually assimilated then as they are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are not assimilating today. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Put away your crying towel.
Click to expand...

Muslims don't assimilate they huddle in their communes and try to force the rest of the world into becoming like them.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Citizen's in America and Canada are not proud people anymore and of who they are. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. Real Americans are still proud of America. If you aren't, feel free to get the fuck out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is you who should leave...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? _I'm_ proud of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Well then show some common sense and logic and stop with the emotion for a change. What is needed is tough talk, not a wimpy one.
Click to expand...








If you're not proud of your country, that is YOUR emotional problem. If you had any balls you'd leave, but your nothing but another empty nobody on the internet.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has worked in the past won't necessarily work in the future. The needs of the past have nothing to do with the needs of the present.
> 
> Watch and learn -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)What is needed is for the west to supply birth control pills or offer sterilizations for free. It's like the man says, there is nothing can be done to reduce poverty. The only thing  left is to teach them to stop breeding like flies. We in the west owe nothing to these poor except to try and get them to stop screwing around. Would it not be better for these poor to limit their having children to one or two at most and get them educated so they can then help their people instead of them in staying in poverty for the rest of their lives. This sounds like good common sense and logic and advice rather than what we constantly always get from politicians is emotionalism, and more immigration. Works for me.
Click to expand...









More ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Spanish will become an official language in the not to [sic] distant future for America. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have even ONE "official language," dummy. Relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another problem that
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Spanish will become an official language in the not to [sic] distant future for America. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have even ONE "official language," dummy. Relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has been the problem since day one. ..
Click to expand...




It's been no problem whatsoever. Just one more thing for gutless cowards like you to try and be frightened of. The US has been doing just fine the way it is, and English remains the indispensable dominant language of my country.


----------



## Unkotare

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they now have their own TV,radio, newspapers,community centers, ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese-American Club
> 
> "The Portugese-American Club was founded in 1930 as the Holy Ghost Association."
> 
> 
> Immigrants in American History
> 
> 
> "*The Swedish-language press flourished in the US in the late 19th century as Swedes moved in, and a new project to archive and digitize the wealth of historical material is set to go live in 2015.*
> 
> Some 1.3 million Swedes left Europe for the promise of North America and many of them settled in the mid-west. The immigrants established communities, churches and societies and more than 600 Swedish-language newspapers were published in the United States in the 19th and early 20th centuries.
> 
> "These newspapers were extremely important to the Swedish-American community," Bruce Karstadt, president and CEO of the American Swedish Institute, told The Local."
> 
> 
> 
> In 1900, there were over 600 German newspapers published in the US. There were also radio stations that broadcast in German, Swiss German, Dutch, Swedish and many other languages. And there were Chicken Littles like you pissing themselves then as there are now. Immigrants eventually assimilated then as they are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are not assimilating today. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Put away your crying towel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims don't assimilate they huddle in their communes and try to force the rest of the world into becoming like them.
Click to expand...








That's just what the Protestants used to cry about Catholics.


----------



## Mudda

*America - Nation of Immigrants*

not

*America - Nation of Illegal Immigrants
*


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has worked in the past won't necessarily work in the future. The needs of the past have nothing to do with the needs of the present.
> 
> Watch and learn -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)What is needed is for the west to supply birth control pills or offer sterilizations for free. It's like the man says, there is nothing can be done to reduce poverty. The only thing  left is to teach them to stop breeding like flies. We in the west owe nothing to these poor except to try and get them to stop screwing around. Would it not be better for these poor to limit their having children to one or two at most and get them educated so they can then help their people instead of them in staying in poverty for the rest of their lives. This sounds like good common sense and logic and advice rather than what we constantly always get from politicians is emotionalism, and more immigration. Works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
Click to expand...


I thought that it made real good common sense and logic. But then again, what would you know about logic or common sense. You are just one of those emotional aholes that prefer to see the poor basterds over there continue to live in their misery all the rest of their lives and their children's lives.  You are such a brainless twit.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has worked in the past won't necessarily work in the future. The needs of the past have nothing to do with the needs of the present.
> 
> Watch and learn -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)What is needed is for the west to supply birth control pills or offer sterilizations for free. It's like the man says, there is nothing can be done to reduce poverty. The only thing  left is to teach them to stop breeding like flies. We in the west owe nothing to these poor except to try and get them to stop screwing around. Would it not be better for these poor to limit their having children to one or two at most and get them educated so they can then help their people instead of them in staying in poverty for the rest of their lives. This sounds like good common sense and logic and advice rather than what we constantly always get from politicians is emotionalism, and more immigration. Works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
Click to expand...



Looked like a lot of good common sense and logic to me. But then again, what would you know about common sense and logic? You are just one of those emotional aholes that could careless what happens to poor people of other countries. You are suck a brainless twit.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they now have their own TV,radio, newspapers,community centers, ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese-American Club
> 
> "The Portugese-American Club was founded in 1930 as the Holy Ghost Association."
> 
> 
> Immigrants in American History
> 
> 
> "*The Swedish-language press flourished in the US in the late 19th century as Swedes moved in, and a new project to archive and digitize the wealth of historical material is set to go live in 2015.*
> 
> Some 1.3 million Swedes left Europe for the promise of North America and many of them settled in the mid-west. The immigrants established communities, churches and societies and more than 600 Swedish-language newspapers were published in the United States in the 19th and early 20th centuries.
> 
> "These newspapers were extremely important to the Swedish-American community," Bruce Karstadt, president and CEO of the American Swedish Institute, told The Local."
> 
> 
> 
> In 1900, there were over 600 German newspapers published in the US. There were also radio stations that broadcast in German, Swiss German, Dutch, Swedish and many other languages. And there were Chicken Littles like you pissing themselves then as there are now. Immigrants eventually assimilated then as they are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Even Bill Clinton your hero has said .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hero?
> 
> ?????????
> 
> Just how fucking high are you?
Click to expand...


Personally, I think that you are higher than a kite all the time.  Stop using that shit, will you. Maybe if you did you could be understood.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has worked in the past won't necessarily work in the future. The needs of the past have nothing to do with the needs of the present.
> 
> Watch and learn -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)What is needed is for the west to supply birth control pills or offer sterilizations for free. It's like the man says, there is nothing can be done to reduce poverty. The only thing  left is to teach them to stop breeding like flies. We in the west owe nothing to these poor except to try and get them to stop screwing around. Would it not be better for these poor to limit their having children to one or two at most and get them educated so they can then help their people instead of them in staying in poverty for the rest of their lives. This sounds like good common sense and logic and advice rather than what we constantly always get from politicians is emotionalism, and more immigration. Works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like a lot of good common sense and logic to me. But then again, what would you know about common sense and logic? .....
Click to expand...



It seems clear that I "would know" much more than you about both.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has worked in the past won't necessarily work in the future. The needs of the past have nothing to do with the needs of the present.
> 
> Watch and learn -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)What is needed is for the west to supply birth control pills or offer sterilizations for free. It's like the man says, there is nothing can be done to reduce poverty. The only thing  left is to teach them to stop breeding like flies. We in the west owe nothing to these poor except to try and get them to stop screwing around. Would it not be better for these poor to limit their having children to one or two at most and get them educated so they can then help their people instead of them in staying in poverty for the rest of their lives. This sounds like good common sense and logic and advice rather than what we constantly always get from politicians is emotionalism, and more immigration. Works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like a lot of good common sense and logic to me. But then again, what would you know about common sense and logic? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems clear that I "would know" much more than you about both.
Click to expand...



Do you mean that you are "both" a junkie and gay?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has worked in the past won't necessarily work in the future. The needs of the past have nothing to do with the needs of the present.
> 
> Watch and learn -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)What is needed is for the west to supply birth control pills or offer sterilizations for free. It's like the man says, there is nothing can be done to reduce poverty. The only thing  left is to teach them to stop breeding like flies. We in the west owe nothing to these poor except to try and get them to stop screwing around. Would it not be better for these poor to limit their having children to one or two at most and get them educated so they can then help their people instead of them in staying in poverty for the rest of their lives. This sounds like good common sense and logic and advice rather than what we constantly always get from politicians is emotionalism, and more immigration. Works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like a lot of good common sense and logic to me. But then again, what would you know about common sense and logic? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems clear that I "would know" much more than you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you are "both" a junkie and gay?
Click to expand...









Go sleep it off, you're making a fool of yourself.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)What is needed is for the west to supply birth control pills or offer sterilizations for free. It's like the man says, there is nothing can be done to reduce poverty. The only thing  left is to teach them to stop breeding like flies. We in the west owe nothing to these poor except to try and get them to stop screwing around. Would it not be better for these poor to limit their having children to one or two at most and get them educated so they can then help their people instead of them in staying in poverty for the rest of their lives. This sounds like good common sense and logic and advice rather than what we constantly always get from politicians is emotionalism, and more immigration. Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like a lot of good common sense and logic to me. But then again, what would you know about common sense and logic? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems clear that I "would know" much more than you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you are "both" a junkie and gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sleep it off, you're making a fool of yourself.
Click to expand...



You are the one that is always making a fool of himself. You constantly show that you are nothing more than an intolerant buffoon who has a problem trying to accept other peoples opinions and points of view. It's not all about you, ninja boy. Chop-chop.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like a lot of good common sense and logic to me. But then again, what would you know about common sense and logic? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems clear that I "would know" much more than you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you are "both" a junkie and gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sleep it off, you're making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that is always making a fool of himself. ...
Click to expand...



Ah, the rubber and glue approach. No surprise given all the glue you seem to be sniffing.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Citizen's in America and Canada are not proud people anymore and of who they are. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. Real Americans are still proud of America. If you aren't, feel free to get the fuck out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is you who should leave...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? _I'm_ proud of my country.
Click to expand...



If you were proud of your country then you would be agreeing with me. You are the one that wants to see America turn into a third world cesspool. That alone tells me that you are anti-American.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like a lot of good common sense and logic to me. But then again, what would you know about common sense and logic? .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems clear that I "would know" much more than you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you are "both" a junkie and gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sleep it off, you're making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that is always making a fool of himself. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the rubber and glue approach. No surprise given all the glue you seem to be sniffing.
Click to expand...



Maybe you should take your own advice now and go sleep it off. Your stupidity is showing once again.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare Method Of Operation...
Post something.
You disagree.
Unkotare responds that you are a miscreant.

Come on, Unkotare, you are BORING...shake it up!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare Method Of Operation...
> Post something.
> You disagree.
> Unkotare responds that you are a miscreant.
> 
> Come on, Unkotare, you are BORING...shake it up!




That just about sums unko up.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Citizen's in America and Canada are not proud people anymore and of who they are. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. Real Americans are still proud of America. If you aren't, feel free to get the fuck out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is you who should leave...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? _I'm_ proud of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were proud of your country then you would be agreeing with me.......
Click to expand...



You _said_ that you weren't, dimwit.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems clear that I "would know" much more than you about both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you are "both" a junkie and gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sleep it off, you're making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that is always making a fool of himself. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the rubber and glue approach. No surprise given all the glue you seem to be sniffing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice now and go sleep it off. Your stupidity is showing once again.
Click to expand...



Wow, you brilliantly just repeated what you read. What a fucking genius you are, Glue-Boy.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you are "both" a junkie and gay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sleep it off, you're making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that is always making a fool of himself. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the rubber and glue approach. No surprise given all the glue you seem to be sniffing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice now and go sleep it off. Your stupidity is showing once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you brilliantly just repeated what you read. What a fucking genius you are, Glue-Boy.
Click to expand...



Faggy boy.


----------



## NSretired

One of the things that irks me is (and it may be a petty peeve), the thing about me having to "Press 1 for English" in my own native land.  Why can't the immigrants "Press 1 for Spanish" since these seem to be the predominant group coming here now?  When the Irish, Italians, Germans, Chinese came here, and during the early 1900's, no one made "us" (and I refer to those already here & primarily English-speaking) dial anything.  Why not press 1 today for Italian, Chinese, etc. In any case, this has always irritated me! If the Hispanic immigrants (some of whom are breaking the law by their very presence) understand the language enough to know what people are being requested to do, then why can't they just "Press 1 for Spanish"?

Now onto another issue in the news.  There is an uproar of which we have already heard about closing the border to Muslims. IMHO, that is wrong and won't solve anything WRT our porous border.  That is, unless you temporarily stop ALL immigration.  I feel that singling out one group, especially based on a religion, is a political minefield, in which one or two have already stepped in!   If these persons had left out naming them by name and said merely that we needed to close the border, militarily if need be, to ALL immigration on a temporary basis, this would have removed the "exploding cigar" aspect of such comments.  What is your take. Unkotare, on this?  At least ONE presidential candidate has the remnants of the "'cigar" all over his face!


----------



## Unkotare

Yeah, pressing a button is pretty traumatic.


----------



## Agit8r

How much assimilation took place is debatable. There are regional cultures in the U.S., largely because the majority populations of the respective regions came from different places.


----------



## NSretired

Unkotare said:


> Yeah, pressing a button is pretty traumatic.




I expected better than that................................


----------



## Unkotare

NSretired said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pressing a button is pretty traumatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected better than that................................
Click to expand...



Me too, I mean pressing a button...? If you have nothing more to complain about you are doing pretty fucking well.


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is like the Op they have no purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10: of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american_
> When your ancestors arrived here eight generations ago, there had been people living on this continent for 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 years or more.  They were hunting, farming, fishing, raising their families, trading with, allying with and warring with other tribes, sometimes gathering in huge cities of tens and hundreds of thousands of people.  Ya know, living here.
> If we got here four hundred years ago, we're American, alright.  But you have no right to call yourself a Native American.  That's not what the term connotes and it's damned disrespectful to call yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but because they arrived here earlier under a different route does not afford special status.
> 
> I was born here.  I am a Native American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, and no you are not.
Click to expand...




longknife said:


>





Windship said:


> You following me around like a troll uncle terrie. Keep tryin. I love making you look stupid, lol.
> Your gettin desperate too, even reckless, lmao. You make me laugh too, flailing about in the political forum...hahaha.




Lmfao...I love it! Bingo!


----------



## Windship

uncle terrie, unless you have some valid proof this person is not An American Indian, quit insulting him. I think His People have suffered enough. You just look more and more like a boob with every post you make.


----------



## NSretired

Windship said:


> uncle terrie, unless you have some valid proof this person is not An American Indian, quit insulting him. I think His People have suffered enough. You just look more and more like a boob with every post you make.



And *some* of us won't, or can't, respond with intelligent comments or debate--only childish insults.  Surely we have better things to do. I know _I_ do.  I can prove that I am both Native  American AND American, having arrived here before 1725--the British/Scots side of me, that is.  And, yes, I RESENT the ILLEGALS who flood in here along with the bleeding hearts (drip, drip, drip) who  fairly snivel over those "poor,poor 'immigrants'!  Its really very simple: if you have PERMISSION to be in the US, GREAT----WELCOME!!!!!!!!  HAVE a NICE LIFE!  If you slipped in here via a "coyote", walked across the prairie, and have no permission, then you are I L L E G A L,  NOT *undocumented*.  And I RESENT, not your race as the el pinko leftists snivel about, but the FACT that you came here to STEAL from ME.  My RIGHTS, My JOB, my TAXES (supporting the brats [anchor babies] ) these criminals doff off!  ILLEGALS GO HOME!  I would do all I can to help you do that!  Follow the LAW to become a naturalized citizen, I would do everything I could to help you!  And, no..............I do NOT want to "press 1 for English" as if these ILLEGALS were more important than those born here or naturalized here!


----------



## Unkotare

Another tender soul traumatized by "Press 1." I wonder if it requires too much strength to press the button or if the math is too hard for such whiners.


----------



## NSretired

Unkotare said:


> Another tender soul traumatized by "Press 1." I wonder if it requires too much strength to press the button or if the math is too hard for such whiners.


It is certainly obvious that brain strength is not one of your "strong" points as you seem to be unable to formulate
a logical answer to one's questions, only relying on jabs and insults to fill the void. "Hello down there!"  Gee the echo is deafening.


----------



## Unkotare

NSretired said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tender soul traumatized by "Press 1." I wonder if it requires too much strength to press the button or if the math is too hard for such whiners.
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly obvious that brain strength is not one of your "strong" points as you seem to be unable to formulate
> a logical answer to one's questions, only relying on jabs and insults to fill the void. "Hello down there!"  Gee the echo is deafening.
Click to expand...






You whine like a little bitch over pushing a button, and you expect to be taken seriously?


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> NSretired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tender soul traumatized by "Press 1." I wonder if it requires too much strength to press the button or if the math is too hard for such whiners.
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly obvious that brain strength is not one of your "strong" points as you seem to be unable to formulate
> a logical answer to one's questions, only relying on jabs and insults to fill the void. "Hello down there!"  Gee the echo is deafening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whine like a little bitch over pushing a button, and you expect to be taken seriously?
Click to expand...

You almost always have the same response, "want a little wine with that"? junk. You are smart enough to get past that shtick. On the flame board, you jumped on the bandwagon and played that nasty hate game. People like you don't listen  or care what the  overall message is, and all you do is bully and cajole like a HATER. You are a hypocrite. I DON'T CARE about the mind games you play, I know what you truly are. Curb your outrage. It's phony as a $3 dollar bill.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSretired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tender soul traumatized by "Press 1." I wonder if it requires too much strength to press the button or if the math is too hard for such whiners.
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly obvious that brain strength is not one of your "strong" points as you seem to be unable to formulate
> a logical answer to one's questions, only relying on jabs and insults to fill the void. "Hello down there!"  Gee the echo is deafening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whine like a little bitch over pushing a button, and you expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You almost always have the same response, "want a little wine with that"? junk. You are smart enough to get past that shtick. On the flame board, you jumped on the bandwagon and played that nasty hate game. People like you don't listen  or care what the  overall message is, and all you do is bully and cajole like a HATER. You are a hypocrite. I DON'T CARE about the mind games you play, I know what you truly are. Curb your outrage. It's phony as a $3 dollar bill.
Click to expand...






Have you had the neighbors over for dinner lately?


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSretired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tender soul traumatized by "Press 1." I wonder if it requires too much strength to press the button or if the math is too hard for such whiners.
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly obvious that brain strength is not one of your "strong" points as you seem to be unable to formulate
> a logical answer to one's questions, only relying on jabs and insults to fill the void. "Hello down there!"  Gee the echo is deafening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whine like a little bitch over pushing a button, and you expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You almost always have the same response, "want a little wine with that"? junk. You are smart enough to get past that shtick. On the flame board, you jumped on the bandwagon and played that nasty hate game. People like you don't listen  or care what the  overall message is, and all you do is bully and cajole like a HATER. You are a hypocrite. I DON'T CARE about the mind games you play, I know what you truly are. Curb your outrage. It's phony as a $3 dollar bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had the neighbors over for dinner lately?
Click to expand...

You are not on the flame board anymore. Give up that snark. Good lord I HATE that shit. Only liberals or dumb asses would confuse lawful respectuful legal imagrants  from  Mexican illegal immigrants. Those same illegal Mexican imigrants  that  threaten to kill American citizens become a  topic of fun and mirth worthy of mockery. That is YOU all over, Unko, I wasn't kidding, THAT actually happened. It doesn't warm the cockles of my heart for Mexicans legal or not, and your inability to relate to me? SO FUCKING WHAT. You have lost all perspective and my respect. Good night, I will put you on ignore, unless you would like to say something really thoughtful.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSretired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tender soul traumatized by "Press 1." I wonder if it requires too much strength to press the button or if the math is too hard for such whiners.
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly obvious that brain strength is not one of your "strong" points as you seem to be unable to formulate
> a logical answer to one's questions, only relying on jabs and insults to fill the void. "Hello down there!"  Gee the echo is deafening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whine like a little bitch over pushing a button, and you expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You almost always have the same response, "want a little wine with that"? junk. You are smart enough to get past that shtick. On the flame board, you jumped on the bandwagon and played that nasty hate game. People like you don't listen  or care what the  overall message is, and all you do is bully and cajole like a HATER. You are a hypocrite. I DON'T CARE about the mind games you play, I know what you truly are. Curb your outrage. It's phony as a $3 dollar bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had the neighbors over for dinner lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not on the flame board anymore. Give up that snark. Good lord I HATE that shit. Only liberals or dumb asses would confuse lawful respectuful legal imagrants  from  Mexican illegal immigrants. Those same illegal Mexican imigrants  that  threaten to kill American citizens become a  topic of fun and mirth worthy of mockery. That is YOU all over, Unko, I wasn't kidding, THAT actually happened. It doesn't warm the cockles of my heart for Mexicans legal or not, and your inability to relate to me? SO FUCKING WHAT. You have lost all perspective and my respect. Good night, I will put you on ignore, unless you would like to say something really thoughtful.
Click to expand...




So......... You haven't had the neighbors over for dinner lately? Would that have anything to do with your very, very well documented bigotry? Don't you find it ironic that the only thing you spend more time on than whining about being called a racist is PROVING you are one?


----------



## NSretired

Unkotare said:


> NSretired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tender soul traumatized by "Press 1." I wonder if it requires too much strength to press the button or if the math is too hard for such whiners.
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly obvious that brain strength is not one of your "strong" points as you seem to be unable to formulate
> a logical answer to one's questions, only relying on jabs and insults to fill the void. "Hello down there!"  Gee the echo is deafening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whine like a little bitch over pushing a button, and you expect to be taken seriously?
Click to expand...


That's what I think is funny.  People like you sit behind a computer and insult people because you have nothing else better to say and,  because you don't have what it takes to face someone in person, nor say the things you do to their face. I don't happen to like the illegal immigration thing, NOR the drippy, bleeding hearts who snivel and snot while our laws are being broken, disrespected, and there's an invasion of a horde of people who often contribute NOTHING to the country except suck off the welfare system because they can, and because the leftist bleeding hearts not only ALLOW it, but encourage it so they can, hopefully, buy their votes  someday with "programs".  So since you have nothing but insults, I have better to do than debate with an airhead.  Don't bother to reply.  It's a nice day so I think I'll pass the time and go flying!  Meantime, Gehen sie due Teufel, Schweinhund.  Maybe you can press THAT!


----------



## Unkotare

NSretired said:


> .... you don't have what it takes to face someone in person, nor say the things you do to their face. ...




Really? What makes you _need_ to believe that?


----------



## Unkotare

NSretired said:


> ... there's an invasion of a horde of people who often contribute NOTHING to the country except suck off the welfare system because they can....




There is an invasion of democrats? That _is_ a problem.


----------



## Unkotare

NSretired said:


> ..... I don't happen to like the illegal immigration thing...




Good, you shouldn't. That has nothing to do with your trauma over pressing a button. Maybe if you joined a gym or something you might be able to build up - over a period of months if not years - the strength to accomplish such a feat.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSretired said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly obvious that brain strength is not one of your "strong" points as you seem to be unable to formulate
> a logical answer to one's questions, only relying on jabs and insults to fill the void. "Hello down there!"  Gee the echo is deafening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whine like a little bitch over pushing a button, and you expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You almost always have the same response, "want a little wine with that"? junk. You are smart enough to get past that shtick. On the flame board, you jumped on the bandwagon and played that nasty hate game. People like you don't listen  or care what the  overall message is, and all you do is bully and cajole like a HATER. You are a hypocrite. I DON'T CARE about the mind games you play, I know what you truly are. Curb your outrage. It's phony as a $3 dollar bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had the neighbors over for dinner lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not on the flame board anymore. Give up that snark. Good lord I HATE that shit. Only liberals or dumb asses would confuse lawful respectuful legal imagrants  from  Mexican illegal immigrants. Those same illegal Mexican imigrants  that  threaten to kill American citizens become a  topic of fun and mirth worthy of mockery. That is YOU all over, Unko, I wasn't kidding, THAT actually happened. It doesn't warm the cockles of my heart for Mexicans legal or not, and your inability to relate to me? SO FUCKING WHAT. You have lost all perspective and my respect. Good night, I will put you on ignore, unless you would like to say something really thoughtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So......... You haven't had the neighbors over for dinner lately? Would that have anything to do with your very, very well documented bigotry? Don't you find it ironic that the only thing you spend more time on than whining about being called a racist is PROVING you are one?
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> NSretired said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... I don't happen to like the illegal immigration thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, you shouldn't. That has nothing to do with your trauma over pressing a button. Maybe if you joined a gym or something you might be able to build up - over a period of months if not years - the strength to accomplish such a feat.
Click to expand...

What in the hell are you talking about? More empty minded negative snark. Perhaps you need mental health intervention.


----------



## Picaro

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSretired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tender soul traumatized by "Press 1." I wonder if it requires too much strength to press the button or if the math is too hard for such whiners.
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly obvious that brain strength is not one of your "strong" points as you seem to be unable to formulate
> a logical answer to one's questions, only relying on jabs and insults to fill the void. "Hello down there!"  Gee the echo is deafening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whine like a little bitch over pushing a button, and you expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You almost always have the same response, "want a little wine with that"? junk.* You are smart enough to get past that shtick.* On the flame board, you jumped on the bandwagon and played that nasty hate game. People like you don't listen  or care what the  overall message is, and all you do is bully and cajole like a HATER. You are a hypocrite. I DON'T CARE about the mind games you play, I know what you truly are. Curb your outrage. It's phony as a $3 dollar bill.
Click to expand...


The bolded is completely wrong, but otherwise you're right.

Just Google up his name here, and see what a disgusting perv he really is, then put him on ignore.


----------



## fanger

American
*Jew says amnesty for illegal immigrants is at the top of their agenda*
**


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

fanger said:


> American
> *Jew says amnesty for illegal immigrants is at the top of their agenda*
> **



Speaking as a Democrat, not a Jew.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> ...
> 
> Just Google up his name .....





Proving once again that Google is your only resource. No wonder you are so ignorant.


----------



## MaryL

Unkokatre: Why do you defend illegal aliens? Never asked you before. And, please, I can respect an honest answer. Please, lay off that snarky hostility blame game shit. Some of us actually have been negatively effected by them and that being the case, we don't like illegals. It isn't a joke. We don't want to put them in death camps, we just want fairness and laws applied to everyone  despite their nationality. You? I haven't a clue what the hell you stand  for.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkokatre: Why do you defend illegal aliens? ......or.




What do you mean by "defend "?


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> .....Some of us actually have been negatively effected by them and that being the case, we don't like illegals. It isn't a joke. .....




Until you get it through your thick skull that your combination of whiny victim hood and unrepentant racism does not engender the sympathy you keep fishing for, you will remain a joke.


----------



## Unkotare

For the record, I have always been very clear that I oppose illegal immigration and consider the government's failure to uphold its responsibility in this area a serious form of malfeasance.


----------



## pismoe

MaryL said:


> Unkokatre: Why do you defend illegal aliens? Never asked you before. And, please, I can respect an honest answer. Please, lay off that snarky hostility blame game shit. Some of us actually have been negatively effected by them and that being the case, we don't like illegals. It isn't a joke. We don't want to put them in death camps, we just want fairness and laws applied to everyone  despite their nationality. You? I haven't a clue what the hell you stand  for.


--------------------------- some of the people advocating for immigrants do the advocating because they make their grocery money doing that advocating Mary.


----------



## pismoe

I mean look at all the traitorous types in USA government that make money advocating for immigration .  No reason to not realize that PAID immigration advocates infect private message boards .


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is like the Op they have no purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and appreciating America is the highest purpose.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I am not an immigrant.  My family goes back eight generations here.  I was born and raised here, and have no ties whatsoever with any other nation.  I am as Native American as the descendants of those who wandered across the Bering.
> 
> We are most definitely NOT a nation of immigrants.  We are a nation of Americans, faced with an illegal invasion of squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...the melting pot has turned into lots of individual pots that are never brought together.
> 
> There are those who work diligently to keep Americans divided.  It is good business for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they fail. They always will. The melting pot still works just fine.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....When the races are mixed, that is a recipe for disaster down the road. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, we have been down that road for the entirety of human history.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## pismoe

some don't like the results of immigration therefore its time to do something about it , Go Trump .    Plus the 'supreme court' just threw a wrench in mrobama amnesty , did it today , pizzed him off which is always good to see .


----------



## pismoe

yep , course that was in the past 


Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....When the races are mixed, that is a recipe for disaster down the road. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, we have been down that road for the entirety of human history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

and that was caused by war and invasion and not immigration .   Course , many see the invasion of Europe as war being waged by muslim  refugee invaders and parts of the USA being invaded is seen as as 'reconquista' .


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> yep , course that was in the past.....




Now more than ever before.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> .......
> and that was caused by war and invasion ......




And trade, and religion, and migration, etc.


----------



## pismoe

and hully the MP ill put the sp   ---   and hopefully the Trump will put an end to it , at least in the USA .


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> .... Immigrants today are assimilating as always, they know what a real map of North America looks like, and they understand better than you the importance of learning English.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud. yes we are Nation of Immigrants. the problem today is they aren't asked TO ASSIMILATE to our country. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' don't even have to be asked, immigrants today assimilate just as those who came before them did.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> and hully the MP ill put the sp   ---   and hopefully the Trump will put an end to it , at least in the USA .


-----------------------------   as the English / brits have now retaken their ability to allow who they want to let into THEIR  England .     Thanks to the BRitish Exit referendum where the English said , fook immigration as we want to leave the 'europeon union' .     ------------------------  Go TRUMP !!


----------



## Unkotare

What does trump have to do with Brexit? And what does it have to do with the OP?


----------



## pismoe

whats funny , I describe exactly what is happening as the English / brits are taking back their sovereignty and stop the flow of refugee invader types to England .   Heck , the English oughta end the chunnel , fill it in with cement Kristian .


----------



## Unkotare

Refugees are not "invaders," of course. Words really do have meanings.


----------



## Windship

Lmao uncle terrie...Im IN socal...the illegals...dont want our language. They dont want anything to do with our ways. You go in a mex store and they dont even sell bread! They only want our infrastructure and our lobs you boob....what an ignorant, unconnected, unbelievable boob you are.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> Lmao uncle terrie...Im IN socal...the illegals...dont want our language. They dont want anything to do with our ways. You go in a mex store and they dont even sell bread! They only want our infrastructure and our lobs [sic] you boob....what an ignorant, unconnected, unbelievable boob you are.




Our lobs? No, not our lobs!!! 


You really need to go get a blowlob, you frustrated joser.


----------



## Kristian

Unkotare said:


> Refugees are not "invaders," of course. Words really do have meanings.



You needs gay friend 1 pcs.


----------



## jhons

BUY Biometric Passports(jhonspassport(dot)hotmail(com)), driver's licenses,

ID cards, stamps, School Diploma and certificates and other products

for a number of countries, BUY Biometric Passports for USA , FRANCE ,

UK , GERMANY  and other products for a number of countries, Replicas

and Reproduction of any document online.

jhonspassport(dot)hotmail(com)
www.generaledocument.wordpress.com
pohone:+1(703)634-6760


----------



## Kristian

jhons said:


> BUY Biometric Passports(jhonspassport(dot)hotmail(com)), driver's licenses,
> 
> ID cards, stamps, School Diploma and certificates and other products
> 
> for a number of countries, BUY Biometric Passports for USA , FRANCE ,
> 
> UK , GERMANY  and other products for a number of countries, Replicas
> 
> and Reproduction of any document online.
> 
> jhonspassport(dot)hotmail(com)
> www.generaledocument.wordpress.com
> pohone:+1(703)634-6760



Sweden to and my ID card in my state in south Sweden and it's in five years my ID card. I can travel to 25 countries in Europe with my ID card. Absolute.


----------



## gt1085

Wow,lol.America is a Captured country caucasians and is not european or caucasians land,these are illegal  immigrants.


----------



## gt1085

Unkotare said:


> We are, have always been, and will always be a nation of immigrants. It is one of the defining characteristics of the greatest nation the world has ever known.
> 
> The Contributions of Immigrants to American Culture
> 
> "The standard account of American immigration focuses on the acculturation and assimilation of immigrants and their children to American society. This analysis typically ignores the significant contributions of immigrants to the creation of American culture through the performing arts, sciences, and other cultural pursuits. Immigrants and their children are not born with more creative talents than native-born citizens, but their selectivity and marginality may have pushed and pulled those with ability into high-risk career paths that reward creative work. The presence of large numbers of talented immigrants in Hollywood, academia, and the high-tech industries has pushed American institutions to be more meritocratic and open to innovation than they would be otherwise.
> 
> The lives of most immigrants are a dialectic between the memories of the world left behind and the day-to-day struggles of learning the ropes of a new society. Mastering a new language, living and working among strangers, and coping with the unfamiliar are only some of the challenges faced by immigrants. It is no wonder that nostalgia has a strong grip on the cultural pursuits of immigrants. Immigrant communities generally find comfort in familiar religious traditions and rituals, seek out newspapers and literature from the homeland, and celebrate holidays and special occasions with traditional music, dance, cuisine, and leisure-time pursuits."


new,lol,you right, you are from man mankind :new" and you are not the original.But from him.


----------



## Unkotare

？？？


----------



## gt1085

???


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> Yeah, pressing a button is pretty traumatic.




An f'n waste of time to have to press buttons. Speak English or leave the country. Bloody foreigners, they always are being coddled too.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pressing a button is pretty traumatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An f'n [sic] waste of time to have to press buttons. ....
Click to expand...



Yeah, what does it take you, 20-30 minutes?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pressing a button is pretty traumatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An f'n [sic] waste of time to have to press buttons. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what does it take you, 20-30 minutes?
Click to expand...



2 seconds is too long for me.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pressing a button is pretty traumatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An f'n [sic] waste of time to have to press buttons. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what does it take you, 20-30 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 seconds is too long for me.
Click to expand...



Twice your attention span.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pressing a button is pretty traumatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An f'n [sic] waste of time to have to press buttons. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what does it take you, 20-30 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 seconds is too long for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Twice your attention span.
Click to expand...


----------

